# Naruto Gaiden: Before the Fox RP



## Cheena (Mar 5, 2009)

_Plot:_ Peace had stregnthed every nation. The world was now one and united. The proclamation was set 2 years ago, for the newest Hokage, Yondaime. The Uchiha's were prominant leaders, also Konoha's Police Department. Hanzou is a high leader and wanted the posistion of Hokage, but did not recieve it. Speculation went about that he would try to destroy the village and be it's leader. He formed anbu-roots and it is believed that this group is against Konoha and will do Hanzou's dirty work. Investigation is on going for hopes of finding a conspiricy in all this to get Hanzou locked up and Anbu Roots terminated. Files have been stolen, most likely by him and the goverment fears what he may be capable of with these items, for they have not even read them. The village goverment and police force are set on figuring out his secret, but they are not sure if he is the real threat.


Not too long ago, the Legendary Sannin have split, none have remained in the Hidden Leaf. The where abouts of Ero-Sennin Jiraiya and Lady Tsunade are unknown. Though the village has some information on Orochimaru. It is now under consideration that he has formed a Hidden Village and will use its ninja to attack Konoha. He has been watched and worried about. So the nation's, maybe the world's biggest threats maybe be Orochimaru or Hanzou and they could even join forces. Anbu currently controls this operation. The village is now surrounded and guarded by ninja highly skilled in tatics.


It keeps going. Konoha is known to have many clans, most of the strongest, especially with doujutsu. A formall clan known as the Kytatsu live in a remote area in Konoha's gates still. They are a very high class clan, living in mansions and they where fine white robes. Their eyes are like steel blue. They have a great skill, not on one of the main chakra types, but with Kenjutsu. The Kytatsu is known to have excellent srowd skills with fine craftsmen. Each skill is harnested with their doujutsu... Jougan. Their doujutsu gives them the ability to us their blades to control their dominant element, though they loose a severe amount of chakra when used. Currently, the village is unsure of this clan's side, nor their purpose. Now it's juts a matter of time as they rise through the village as a strong weapon.


Dark forces have risen. But still, Konoha keeps their spirits high becuase of that dying will of fire those before them have left. Most villagers are at the peak of contemptness and joy. To their understandings, things are better than they have ever been. The ninjas that bestow high ranks are aware of the greater threat and know that it could get worse. Eventually though, everyone will see. Just recently, Konoha has formed their new aliance with Sunagakure. It is a close nation with strong reinforcement. If a attack would to be placed on Konoha, the residence would be escorted to Suna and some shinobi would come to aid Konoha. It works the other way too. Basiclly, the Village Hidden on The Leaves is secure.... for now.


This all happens before the nine tailed fox attack and will lead up to it. 


Rules and Information: 
1. First off, you must sign-up before you can post in the RP Thread. So just pick the character sheet and fill it out in the OOC Thread. And when its approved you can RP.

2. All posts in the RP Thread must be RP. Please don't post any questions, spam or concers there. If you need something absolutley addressed, put it in the OOC Thread. If you want post something small, Must be with Your character rolelplaying and you have to put it in commas with the letters 'OOC:' infront of it.

3. No godmodding. You see this role and almost any RP. Godmodding is just plain and simple, unfair and annoying. And the word itself defines it, acting like a god. Make sure you dont do a whole buch of auto-hits, you get half of the time, and you consider chakra. I dont want to see you using your best attacks for 5 posts with a bad effect, most likely chakra loss. 

4. Post at least a paragraph. And that dosent mean have 5 sentences, but they all be 4 or 5 words. Its reallly easy, make your post be 4 lines. With nice, full and descriptive sentences it will be a snap. A seperate other paragraphs so we dont get confised or eyesore. Secondly, try using Quotes (".....") other than other signs for dailog. It looks better in my opinion. And just make everything look like sentences like these. You dont have to add any dashes to seperate words from actions. Please use capital letters, complete sentences, puncuation, correct spelling, and grammar. It's bascilly Proper English, and should be enforced.​


----------



## Cheena (Mar 6, 2009)

The wind chilled his face as he ran threw the forest looking for the perfect spot. Now it was early in the morning and time to train like he had planned. Since the gennin squads hadnt been assigned yet, he couldnt do much so he would work on basic taijutsu and weaponry. Learning how to climb trees, basic chakra control a matter of fact were currently a disntant dream.

Zeru looked around taking glimpses at different spot. Then as the the sunlight seeped through the trees, he stopped and bent down to feel the earth beneath him. It was soft, but tough, nice and fertile. Standing still, he closed his eyes hidden by his scarf, he put his hands together and took a deep breath. After a few second, Zeru engaged his fighting stance and ran toward the tree. 

With a bit of force becuase he he wasnt that strong, he struck the tree with hard hits with the plams of his hands. Bark would sometimes break off and rain down onto the ground. The pressure would strike his own hands as the turned a light red. Every few minutes, he would speed up his attacks, each more furious then the last. After doing that for a while, he wiped his hands and blew on them. Zeru backed up and began kicking the tree with both legs back and forth after a few strikes.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 6, 2009)

It had been 4 years since Minori had came to the hidden leaf village and she had seen some things. Since she's been living here Minori has found a job in the hospital to take up extra time when she wasn't on mission. Minori walked down the street and was about two blocks from the hospital when she saw the hokages mansion in the distance. On her third year living in the village is when she saw the 4 hokage's inauguration and that they stuck with her as it reminded her of the dream her departed friend held so dear to her heart.

Minori finally made it to the hospital and was greeted with many hellos. She was very popular in the village for her extreme skill in medical ninjutsu many commented that she reminded them of a young Tsunade. After comming in through the door she was stopped by one of the doctors there "Minori-senpai we are not very busy today so you can take a break if you want you have already done so much for us" the man said respectfully. Minori looked at him and cuffed her chin "Hmmm I guess I will then" she said with little emotion and walked outside and sat down on the bench just outside of the hospital. She reached into her back pocket and took out a little white book, crossed her legs and then began reading it, thus becoming obvlious to the world around her.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 6, 2009)

After a layer of the tree's trunk was broken away, Zeru feel back on the ground and took a few breathes. Quickly, he pulled out some water that he keeps in his bag and poured it on his face. It made him feel refreashed, and cleaner. Some water went in his mouth, if felt better than before. 

After gazing at the clouds and counting some birds, he got up and pulled out his basic weapons like shuriken and kunai. Each item was placed inbetween his fingers, kunai and shuriken settled in different hands. Zeru put his arms back and ran around in circles as fast as he could. With force, he bent down and jumped in the air. Using his only move, he flipped andclosed his eyes. Remembering th area surrounding him, he threw the weapons. Each flew in different directions.

The scatter resulted as a completed move. Zeru landed on one knee and opened his eyes. Each kunai or shuriken was was stuck to a tree. They all hit thier target. Slowly, he walked over ot each tree, breaking the weapons fromt thier positions and put them in his pouch.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kiro walked over to the area where Zeru was.  He was bored all day from training in his jutsu, and after he had accidently set a few trees on fire he decided he'd meet this guy.  Taking a deep, nervous breathe, he walked over to Zeru and said  "wow, I like ur shuriken abilities.  Your quite skilled, what I would consider a natural.  By the way, my name's Kiro Uchiha, and may I ask who I'm speaking to?"


----------



## Cheena (Mar 6, 2009)

Zeru turned his head over to the boy he heard. "Kiro... my name is Zeru" He lookaed at the marks in trees. "My Shuriken abilities are okay, Im still trying to get them better. Being skilled with wepons is one of my goals. Thanks by the way" Jogging over to Kiro he thought of of something. "So, what brings out this far off in the forest?" Zeru was curious since no one was insight for a while.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Well, I got bored practicing by myself and I was looking for someone who would be interested in a practice match with me.  Obviously, no killing, just a short match."  Kiro appeared beside a tree in an instand and cut a large branch off like butter.  A slightly blue shroud covered the blade, indicating that it was enhanced with chakra.  "So what do you say?"


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 7, 2009)

"What may I ask is a member of ANBU Black Ops doing here?" Sora suspicously asked the ANBU who was talking to a new gennin, "I advise you take care of our students, as they are the future of our village" commented Sora before heading back towards the area where he was training. When he eventually found the clearing he saw some little kids playing in the bushes "They will scram if they know whats best" thought Sora. The drew some blood and whipped out multiple handsigns in rapid sucession before shouting "Summoning Art: Dance of the Dragon Emperor" and summoning a huge puppet dragon, bigger than buildings, "Puppet Master Jutsu" Sora shouted as his chakra latched onto the dragon making Sora in control. He started to practice aeriel attacks with the dragon...


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kiro appeared using body flicker right behind Sora, his blade to his neck, his sharingan active.  "You know, it's not nice to scare little kids like that.  You could really piss a few people off by summoning giant puppets in the middle of a clearing where kids are playing."  Kiro dispersed into 1000 crows which flew around him.  "That's a nice puppet by the way, don't let it get damaged too much, especially considering how few puppet masters we have in this village."  The voice seemed to be coming from every direction from the crows.  "See you later."  Kiro said as the crows dissapeared.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

"Wow, everyone is fired up nowadays..." Okami commented.
"Yea, it really gets a girl going," Oni replied.
"You think its because there aren't that many missions going around?"
"Most likely..."
"Those two up there... One of them's ANBU..."
"You can tell from that distance?"
"Yea, and the other's Uchiha..."
"How?"
"Its kind of obvious from the crows."
"Not really..."
"I guess I'm just that good then..."
"Oh yes you are..."
"Why do you always have to put things in the wrong context?"
"Because I'm that kind of girl..." Okami grumbled and began walking off towards the spot where Kiro was heading. "You know where he is?" Oni asked.
"If I can guess he's heading to where that Zeru kid is..."
"You know him?"
"No, just heard about him."
"I'll come with you."
"I feel like that's a bad idea..."
"Don't worry, I'll just smother him a little..."
"Still a bad idea..."
"You're mean." Okami and Oni disappear, then reappear sitting on a branch above Zeru. "He's a lot cuter than I thought..." Oni commented. Okami shushes her and starts to jump down towards Zeru, "What's up kid?" Okami greeted.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 7, 2009)

"Ninja Art: Preformance of a Hundred Puppets!" Sora shouted whilsting whipping off a rapid succession of hand signs, suddenly there was an army of a hundred puppets at Sora's command, by manipulating the chakra strings he was able to make all the puppets attack the target he set up and loose their hidden scythes slicing the target to peices "Puppet Explosion Jutsu" Sora shouted and all the puppets on command exploded, for some reason this explosion was more powerful than normal sending him flying thirty feet backwards before painfully slamming against a large rock. "Odd" commented Sora as he stood and spat out some blood before brushing the dirt off his flak jacket. He remembered the gennin training nearby and he decided to check in on his training, as a chuunin Sora could teach at the academy, but decided against it and carried on as a regular shinobi, but occasionly he had helped out at the academy when one of the instructors was sick and had became intrested in seeing their skills develop. "Hey there Zeru, hows you training coming along" he asked Zeru before noticing the other two, Sora turned to Okami and Oni, "And what might you two be upto this time, I wonder..."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

"Hey, Sora- san," Okami greeted,"Its good to see you again."
"Oh yes it is,"Oni sleezily said.
"Oni..."
"What? I wasn't thinking about anything..."
"Anyways, nothing going on here, just wanted to see the kid who got the attention of an ANBU member. Maybe get some training in. Speaking of which, you wouldn't mind being our sparring partner?"


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 7, 2009)

"Hmm, Trust you to put everythig in the wrong context, Oni" Sora mumbled "Im not exactly what you would call a pro at Taijutsu, but what the heck, I have nothing else to do all day except train the same old stuff over again. Nothing going on nowerdays is there?" Sora asked getting slightly worried about the large amount of smoke rising from the area where he was training a matter of minutes ago.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

Okami and Oni looked at the smoke and laughed,"Yea, nothing going nowadays..." Okami said while laughing.
"Follow us, there is a great place with widen open space where we can train," Oni said as she began walking off.
"Oni, wait for us..." Okami called following his sister.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 7, 2009)

Sora realised what they were laughing at "Oh, that, lets just say my jutsu work well, abit too well..." smirked Sora, before jogging to catch up with Oni, "The open space wouldnt happen to be the one over there" he asked pointing ahead "The one by the creek? If so you will find I might have burnt it to the ground..."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 7, 2009)

Reading the book intently Minori had paid no attention to the explosion she heard in the background. Looking further at the book one could see that it was a medical book about treating poisons. _"Lady Tsunade said that there are different kinds of poison that work in different ways and some you won't even noticed any symptoms until it's to late also the ones I dealt with will slowly destroy your body I might be able to build up a defense against this" _she was thinking to her self while her concentration on the book in her hand never broke.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 7, 2009)

"No, not there..." Okami smirked. They continued all the way to a place where an island was in the middle of lake. "Here," Oni announced as they were 100 meters from the lake,"This has enough room to attack..." 
"Why is it that everytime we come here, I have this bad feeling?" Okami commented.
"Don't worry, its not like we're going to die here..."
"Sure..."
"Anyways, you ready, Sora?"


----------



## Cheena (Mar 7, 2009)

OOC: Raito, add another line to that post  And sigs should be off. 

After that wierd incedent, Zeru grabbed two projectiles and decided to keep using them. He threw shuriken from different positions, but had had them clash cuasing them to ricochet into other trees. Any combination of weaponry attacks was something good. He already knew his way around the basics, but kenjutsu was his main goal. But he didnt have a sword yet, so that was delayed.

Practicing alone gave him the concentration he needed, but he lacked teaching and constructive critisism. Zeru pulled out more shuriken and worked on hitting his targets. He wasnt anay better then a few minuets ago of course. A bit bored, he decided to see if his bloodline had stregnthed. 

His eyes turned a pale green, but hat was hidden from sight. Crouching down, he placed one hand on the ground. In his mind he could see darkness which soon turned into blue lines coming out in a spiral form. He could see the area surrounding him away others couldnt. "Hmph, only 8 meters out." Zeru stood up and sighed, "  think when I learn to control my chakra I can make my vibrations go farther?" He shrugged and tried some other things out.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 7, 2009)

Tetsu sat high in a tree looking out over the village, his back resting against the trunk of the tree. His hair blows around gently in a light breeze. "...tis a lonely life..." he says in a naturally quiet voice to himself. He jumps down out of the tree landing softly on his feet. Tetsu wanders into the center of the city trying to find something to do.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 7, 2009)

Zeru gripped the tree while panting. He had been training for a few hours non stop with only a bit to drink. By now he had felt a lack of energy and needed to get it back. A tingly feeling and growl showed up almost instantly. He rubbed his stomach knowing he should eat something. 

He made sure that he had all his belonging and began running from his location. From what he could tell, no one was near. Not that is it was a problem or anything, but since the anbu guy had came earlier, he hasnt talked to anyone. His legs moved back and forth haphazardly. He had moved siniously through the trees and obstacles in his way. 

He might have went a mile or two into the forest, but if he kept running it wouldnt be long till he meat civilization. For dinner or lunch, he didnt know what time it was, he planned to get some BBQ. That would give him a boost and fill him till night time most likely. A short stack of ribs would hit the spot. 

Finally, he had reached town and and began walking to the restuarant.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 7, 2009)

Tetsu looks around the city and starts to wander aimlessly. He adjusts his headband over his eye slightly. He puts his hands into his pockets and looks up at the sky while he walks. Then sun had begun to set causing the sky to be tinted orange and pink. A gentle breeze tugs at his hair, pulling it off his face.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 7, 2009)

_"Hmmm I guess they really weren't busy at the hospital today" _Minori said thinking to herself with her face still buried in the book. She slowly closed the little white book and place it in his pocket and getting up of the bench in front of the hospital to strech. As she was streching Minori yawn slightly and began walking down the street she figured she would go to the nearby restaurant and get a drink and relax since she wasn't busy today.

A small breeze blew through and her white hair swayed along with it. On her way there many people said there hellos and how are you's she didn't realize it, but she was pretty popular for her medical skills going unrivaled by anyone presently in the village some even beileve that her skills were as great as the Legendary Medic and Sannin Tsunade, but she let them believe what they want as she put it in her mind long ago that she would never be able to surpass or possibly even match her.

After a short distance Minori finally made it to a BBQ restaurant and walked in. There were tables all over the place and a bar, but she stood at the entrance and loudly called out "HEY CHEF." A man in white came and with a frown on his face, but when he saw Minori it grew into a smile "Minori I should have known that was you come on in take a load off." She slowly walked in not saying a word and was heading to a seat to the right of the entrance she liked this spot as it was a booth and a nice breeze always came through.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 7, 2009)

Tetsu jumps onto the top of a small building and looks around. He spots a barbecue restaurant not too far away. With him being mainly puppet there was no need for him to eat really, but he thought it might be a good idea to be a little bit more social than he normally was.

Tetsu jumped from building to building for a bit, but after awhile decided to walk the rest of the way. He said hello to a few people who walked past him trying to be polite. His eyes darted around a little looking out for any surprise attacks or small crimes that might be happening nearby. After a few minutes of walking he had made it to the restaurant, he walked in and sat down at the bar slightly away from most people.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC: BBQ Night!!!

It was getting crowded as fresh smoke blew by and the scent of barbecue sauce had filled the air. The loud noice of men and women too, luaghing, slamming their glasses and yelling could be heard a block down. Zeru strolled by a few homes and shoped and turned to the BBQ Restuarant. So he could pay, he looked to see if he had any money. It wasnt there though.

Zeru sighed. After thinking it over he shrugged and slid inside. People walked around with no common sense as he aviod hitting the crowds. After a few turns, he found a booth. Wiping off the crumbs, and dampness from ice cold cups, he took a seat and began taping on the table with all kinds of beats. A waiter and came by to take his order. "One order of a full stack of ribs please" He scribbled it down, "Oh, and a glass of Ice Water" The order was placed and the waiter walked into the kitchen. 

Zeru couldnt see much, but heard the tick and the tock of the clock as he waited for his food to arrive. He moved his hand around to feel for his napkins and suace. The waiter had arrived with a plate full of steaming ribs. The aroma made him fill up inside already as he placed both hands in the messy food.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

Jasik was smiling and pushing his way through the crowd of people, making his way to a booth, sine all the other seats were filled. He found a booth with a boy in it, but didn't notice the boy. He slid in, and looked up to see a plate of ribs. "What the hell?" he said to himself, and then looked up to see a boy. "Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't notce you there!" He said.

Jasik saw a waitress and picked up his bullwhip, swinging it at her and giving her a light tap on her butt. She turned around, caught his eye, and smiled. She made her way over, and bent down and got her face inches next to Jasik's. "And what could I get you today?" she asked.

"Could I have a pitcher of sake, and some steak, rare?" he asked. She nodded, scribbled it down on her notepad, and walked into the kitchen. He waited in awkward silence with the boy. The waitress returned with his steak, and bent down, purpousefully showing him her cleavage, and setting down the sake and steak. Oh yeah, she really wants that tip.

Jasik ate his steak and looked at the boy. "So what's your name?" he asked. He then noticed the cloth wrapped around his head, covering his eyes. He took a slurp of his sake, then took a double take. "_What's that?_" he wondered, still loking at it.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

Zeru had noticed the man before he had even spoke then looked down. He swung his feet back und forth under the booth table. Slowly, he raised his head and smilied very faintly, "My name is... Zeru" He wrapped his hands around the glass of water and raised it to his mouth. Zeru took big slips before dropping it on the table, it still landed standing up, half the water in it. 

"So, you asked me _my _name_, _Im gonna ask you yours." Zeru picked up his napkin and wiped his mouth and chin. "While we are still talking, what brings a jounin like you to come and set with a mere gennin like me mister?" Still looking at the man, he put his hands on the table and waited for a response.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

"Well, my name is Jasik." he said. He took slurps of his sake, and then picked up his steak and ate it that way. Zeru then asked him why he was sitting with him. "I didn't notice you were sitting here. Don't say things like mere about yourself, by what I see, you look like a strong one." he said.

Jasik groaned and unstrapped his katana sheath from his waist, putting it on top of the table. "Man, that thing hurts when you sit down." he said. He took a couple more slurps of his beer, then put it back down on the table. "So...who's your sensei?" he asked.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

Zeru blinked underneath the scarf and stared at Jasik. "How would you know if I am strong or not?" He scratched his head, "You dont have to answer it if you dont want to though." Not to waste time or anything, Zeru took a bite of his ribs and chewed slowly. Once it was done he turned his attention to a rather shiney object. 

The katana that Jasik had placed on the table. It was really something, Zeru gazed at all of its features. "Th-That sword.... do you use it often?" Maybe this guy wouldnt be helpful.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

Jasik smiled, "Hey, I know 'em when I see 'em." he said. He finished off his steak, then sat back, slurping his sake. He smiled when Zeru asked about his sword. "Yea, I use it when I'm in battle. I know some tricks to do with it. Why, you want one?" he asked, still smiling.

Jasik took a couple gulps of his sake, finishing it off. "_Eight more and I'll feel a little buzz..._" he thought to himself.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

Zeru nodded his head right to left and grinned. "Really? I can have one!" His face lit up, and soon went to a bright red. The sudden outburst made him feel some embarresment. In a second, he began gulping down the remaning water and slammed on the table. "I mean... sure, I would like one." 

The surprise made a bigger impact than he though. Now he could be trained in the right direction. "And, I dont hev a sensei yet. I graduated bu the squads havent been assigned." The glee turned into a bit of disappointment. "Well, maybe you could teach me. What do you say?"


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 8, 2009)

"Yea of course im ready" Sora replied to Oni, then he turned to her brother "Loosen up ok? Look around this place is deserted nothings gonna happen". Sora surveryed the area, a clearing in the woods next to a lake, "No weapons" accounced Sora as he pulled the back of ninja tools away from his leg and threw them on a nearby log.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 8, 2009)

"Well, we were hoping that you could luse your puppets, but if you insist..." Oni readied herself,"No powers, either, for those of us who do have powers." Okami, also, ready himself,"Free for all," he said.
"Sweet! I love free for all!" Oni cheered. The twins looked at each other, then at Sora, their main target. Okami rushed in towards Oni, and sweeped kicked her, she dodged in the air, then he dashed towards Sora, readying for a left hook to the face.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kiro watched the fight from a nearby tree, his sharingan active in case he would pick up any useful jutsu.  Yes, it was underhanded, but it was a great way to learn new techniques.  "Hmmmm...         I wonder which of the three would win this.  Judging from my encounter with Sora and his puppet earlier, I would say that he's quite a skilled ninja, but let's see what he has to offer outside of the world of puppetry."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Tetsu looks over to a table where a boy with his eyes covered was talking to a jounin. He saw the jounin lay a katana on the table. Tetsu stands up and walks over to the table. "...I would hope you aren't causing any trouble to this young ninja..." Tetsu says quietly to the jounin staring at him with a sullen look.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

"Hey, you can have this one! I'll just buy another one from the weaponsmith." he said, with a big smile. He pushed the katana over to Zeru's side of the booth. Then, Tetsu came and asked him if he was causing the genin any trouble. "No, just talkin'. No trouble." he said.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 8, 2009)

Sora's plan was to let them massacre each other before stepping in and finishing them both off, unfortunately this plan failed before it started as Oni charged towards him. When she got close she loosed a powerful hook punch at him, just in the nick of time he sidestepped and whipped a powerful roundhouse kick into Oni's stomach resulting in her sprawing on the floor. She may be a girl but Sora knew she was the tougest kinouichi around and would be back on the attack before he knew it, "This could get interesting..." Sora mumbled to himself as he adopted a defensive stance and readied himself for another attack.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Shira walked down to the ramen shop after a long day of training.  "Pork ramen please" he said to the cook at the restaraunt.  "and can I get some hot tea as well please."  While he was waiting for his ramen, he looked over at a jonin handing a katana to a young genin.  "Nice sword."  Shira thought.

Meanwhile, in the forest, Kiro was observing the three-way fight between Sora, Oni, and Okami.  He would have loved to enter the fight himself, but he wasn't much for taijutsu.  Not to mention, he didn't want to miss a single detail of this fight, for fear of losing a good opprotunity to learn a few techniques with his sharingan.  "Perhaps I would get farther if I attempted to challenge one of those ninja to a no-holds match."  Kiron pondered this theory while observing this fight.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2009)

Minori slowly drunk her ice tea as she studied her surrondings she was always like this her eyes and experssion may show different, but she was very cautious. She looked around and saw a boy with bandages over his eyes sneak in _"Hmmm they didn't notice that" _she thought to herself thoug she could care less.

Then a rather tall black haired man came in and sat by the boy, both of them began to talk to one another and she noticed the waitress flirting with him _'She must really want a tip" _she thought to herself again. She slowly took another sip of her ice tea, but by now all the ice had melted and it tasted like water. She was still looking in the direction that the boy and man were sitting in when another kid came over who looked to be a chunnin from the distance she could hear them say there names, but she really didn't care.

After 20 minutes of eating some ribs and drinking her ice tea 3 ninjas burst through the door in pale jumpsuits with the konoha symbol on there hats she figured it must have been the medical squad. The shoved there way through the crowds pushing many out of their way while yelling out that it was an emergency. All 3 then crowded Minori's table "Minori-senpai come....quickly to the hospital we have an emergency a little girl has been poisoned, but we can't find a trace of it" one of the ninjas said over the crowd by then some of the noise had calm down and the whole restaurant could hear them.

Minori slowly got up out her seat her white hair sticking to her face from the heat inside "Alright take me to her" Minori said with little emotion you could get the idea she didn't care, but she really did. "Y...Yes ma'am" and they all proceeded to rush out the door through the crowd.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Shira saw a large group of medical ninjas move through the village, plowing through crowds as they went.  "Interesting, I wonder what happened," he thought.  He got up, thanked the cook for his meal and left to go train some more.  He figured he might make the rest of the day a productive one, even though he really would rather relax a little and play some music.  "You tipped that guy way too much," said Shira's left hand.  "Yeah, but I like to help out a small business sometimes anyways." Shira said in return.  "Well, it's your money so do what you want with it, Shira."  said the right hand.  Shira thought to himself if being able to talk to and take advice from his hands was a blessing or kind of an annoyance.  Nevertheless, he always appreciated their advice in battle.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Tetsu noticed the four people burst then leave after a short time. He didn't really care much, it wasn't any of his business to get into the affairs of medical ninja. Tetsu sat down next to the genin, looking at the jounin suspiciously. He didn't like the guy too much, he felt a bad vibe from him, near the back of his mind Tetsu hoped he would have the pleasure of killing this jounin, even though he was from the same village.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

Jasik looked between Zeru and Tetsu in awkward silence. He then focused on Tetsu, with a questioning look on his face. "Why are you acting so suspicous? Do you think I'm gonna attack the boy or something?" Jasik asked. "I didn't notice him sitting there, so I came and sat. Then, I started a conversation with him." he said. He made a fierce face at Tetsu.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

Zeru nodded his head. "Is table like a magnet?" He sighed and turned his head to the jounin that arrived, "All the Jounin come to sit here" Confused, but still aware, he shrugged and played with his thumbs. "Honestly... I dont mind, but try not to have a conflict." In between words, he puased and yawned. "Im pretty tired" He laughed a bit finished the last few bits of ribs he had left.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

"...in no way does that face scare me..." Tetsu mutters in his quiet voice. "...you are of no threat to me...even if you were to try to attack me or him, you'd fail miserably either way..." he says in the same voice as before, seeming a little too sure of himself. He starts to make a few handsigns with one hand beneath the table, his face emotionless.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

It was heating up, Zeru was not in the mood really, he hadn't received an answer yet either. It was too quiet for the moment. Cautious some, Zeru had taken a look, not with his eyes, but using vibrations around him. He could see darkness, which soon changed into blue vibes around him. _'Why is he forming hand signs?'_ Worried, he gulped and payed attention to the jounin. _'This does not look good...'_


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Tetsu nudges the boy slightly to assure him that he won't be getting hurt. He stops making the hands, only needing one more to do what he needs to, but he waits for the jounin to do something before starting anything. Tetsu looks around the restaurant, it had only a few other people in it. The sky had gotten pretty dark so they restaurant would probably be closing soon.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2009)

As Minori and the medical ninja's were running back to the hospital something began to bother Minori. _"Hmmm when I last was at the hopital they said they weren't busy today and there are no poisonous bugs or ninjas who use poison is this village....something is wrong" _Minori thought to herself cautiously.

Minori stopped when they reached in alleyway four buildings down from the restaurant she was just at and she knew something was wrong. The three med-nins began to surround her and in a poof of smoke they revealed there true selves _"Bandits"_ Minori thought to herself as they surrounded her. One of them walked towards her with a blade talking in a deep husky voice "Looks like we got you wench now if you don't want to get hurt hand us your money" he began to laugh menacingly along with his two comrades.

Minori stood there and sighed "A quick question how did you find out my name?" Minori wonder the bandit lick his blade and began to talk again "We heard the villgers say your name when you were walking down the street now don't stall give use your money" he said again with force in his voice. Minori normally would just ignore them and quickly deal with them, but the way they lured her out bothered her "So you and your friends transform in to a medical squad and lie about an innocent girl being poisoned just to lure me out and still my money" Minori said with a pale expression though she showed no emotion you could feel her anger radiating off her body.

"That's right now give us your money whench or do you want to die?" His men moved closer closing in on her, but Minori stood still and did nothing.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

"Since when was I going to attack anyone? Are you trying to pick a fight?" he said. "I'm no threat to you? Psht. You're no threat to me." he snorted. He could sense Tetsu doing hand signs under the table. He put his hand on his katana, and pulled it over to his side of the table.

Jasik pulled the actual katana up a little to show a black blade, with Jasik's name inscribed in it. He also lifted his hand up to his face, and made the single hand sign needed to activate his Ritishigan, although he didn't activate it yet. "Before you start anything let me tell you this; I started training as a ninja at the age of three. I began the academy at eight and graduated at nine. I became a chuunin at the age of ten.

"I'm a master of medical jutsu, and have theBloodline limit of Ritishigan. I am a master at swordsmanship, and could destroy this entire building with one jutsu. Before you start anything, ask yourself if you really want to start anything with me. Basically, my entire body is a body of destruction." he said, maintaining a calm look on his face.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Kiro sensed a large amount of chakra coming from somewhere in the village.  He had no idea who or what it was, but whoever it was had the power of an elite chunnin or even a jonin.  The strange part was, though, that he sensed something other than regular chkara.  He assumed that it was kekkai genkai, but wasn't entirely sure.  He jumped down to get a closer look at the three-way fight, and in doing so, made his presence obvious.  "Wow, I must say I've seen better" he said hoping to get a rise out of some of them and get them to perform some different jutsus.  "Anyone care for a match?"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Tetsu makes the last hand sign summoning and eight bladed scythe almost as tall as he is. "...if that was supposed to frighten me it didn't work..." he says softly. "...I'd rather not have to harm a ally but I'll do what I must..." Tetsu mutters. He'd rather not fight in a place this public. Tetsu stands up and takes a few steps back from the table, his scythe held ready.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2009)

The three men moved in on her and charged jumping in the air and holding their blades up high and comming down in a linear motion. Minori just hmph and dissapeared all three fell on each other and Minori was behind them just staring at them. "H...How did you do that" one of them said with fear in their voice. Minori body flickered in front of one of them and punched him staright in the face you could hear his bones crack on impact as he went flying through the back wall of the alley going straight through it making a big gaping hole. 

The effect of the punch sent a rumble all the way to the village gates. Minori looked back up at the other two, but turned around and began to walk off "If you want to leave don't try something like this again" and walk out the alleyway going back to the restaurant. It was getting very dark and she should be in the house, but she forgot to pay her tab she was friends with the owner it was the least she could do she figured.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

Jasik jumped up from the table, unsheathing his sword as he did so. "Ritishigan!" he said, and his eyes became blue, and the veins around them became bulky. He could see all the veins and organs of Tetsu, and was observing his muscles to see his possible strength, and observing their flexibility to see how flexible and how fast Tetsu could be.

He formed a hand sign. "Medical Damage!" he yelled, as his hands and feet started to glow black with negative medical chakra. He formed a different hand sign. "Fire Damage!" he yelled, and his hands and feet started to go into a glowing cloud of red fire chakra and black negative medical chakra. He formed another different hand sign. "Wind Damage!" and then the cloud of red and black chakra around his hands and feet started to swirl madly with wind chakra.

He held his katana in his hand, and started to direct a current of chakra into it, and it started to glow blue. He stored a small amount of chakra in his limbs, and would release it when he attacked with one of them.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2009)

Minori was just getting back to the resteruant when she began to hear some commotion and the owner ran right into her "Omph" he grunted as he fell. He opened his eyes and saw Minori "Ah Minori I see you came back, but it's in vain some ninja are in there fighting and I don't want to try and stop it they might just kill me and also you left your gloves if you can get pass those two there on the counter. " Minori stood there and looked at the owner and walked pass him into the building she noticed it was the two people from earlier, but she didn't care she just wanted her gloves so she began to walk toward the counter going straight into the middle of the conflict.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

"Oh man..." Zeru grunted, shocked at the sudden outburst. The sights of Jasik's hands glowing, the chakra too... it made Zeru gasp. "Whoa" that word stretched for along dururation as he stared in awe. "You shouldn't be fighting each other!" In an attempt not to be dismantled because he was in the way, Zeru ducked under the table and covered his head. "You guys are bother Shinobi of the Leaf... Equals!" He hoped was not a burden now, he would hate to get hit on purposed by these guys.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 8, 2009)

Tetsu makes a few hand signs and causes his scythe to disperse. He makes a few handsigns with his left hand. About twenty blades stick out his arm. He flips open one of the pouches on his flak jacket, causing a scroll to fall out. He opens the scroll and makes a few handsigns with his right hand summoning a puppet holding two katana's.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 8, 2009)

"We are fellow shinobi. We are brothers through our village. But he wants a fight for some reason, and for that. I must give him one." Jasik turned around and caught Zeru's eye, giving him a look that said, "I have to do this". Jasik stored more chakra in his right arm, and disappeared on the second floor of the resturaunt.

Jasik didn't notice, but people had crowded around them, and were looking around to see where Jasik went. He jumped out behind Tetsu, and aimed his medical damage to focus on Tetsu's bones, and then focused his ritishigan on his veins. He came close to Tetsu, and then started to heel drop over Tetsu and would hit his chest, releasing the stored chakra if he made impact. It would also add some fire damage and wind damage to the hit, along with closing the veins in his chest area, and doing some damage to his bones.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 8, 2009)

Minori looked as the black haired man dissapeared behind the boy _"Good now I can walk straight between them and get my gloves off the bar/coutner" _she thought with releif she didn't want to waste anymore energy on something that was stupid like before. As she walked right into the middle of the fight people began to look as the two ninjas fought each other. Minori thought this to be a stupid spectacle as they were from the same village.

As Minori was getting even closer to the fight which in turn meant she was getting closer to her gloves she saw a boy cowering under a table. At first she began to keep walking, but something pulled at her to see what was wrong with the boy as he was also a fellow konoha ninja the feeling she was getting was not to turn her back on him. "*Sigh* damn right when I was there too" Minori said a little annoyed she went and bent under the table where the kid was "Boy....are you alright" she said in a rather harsh monotone voice.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 8, 2009)

He nodded. "Yeah... Im fine" Zeru spoke a little angry, he could handle himeself. That was what he thought. Slowly, he looked over Minori and grinned a bit. "And I am Zeru by the way..." He turned his attention to the fight and frowned, "Once they stop, I'll be even better"


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Tetsu spins around quickly and twitches the fingers on his right hand. His puppet raised it's two katanas and blocked Jasik's kick. Tetsu makes a few hand signs with his left hand, causing one of the blades implanted in his arm to snap off and fly towards Jasik.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2009)

A light blue blur runs through the streets, letting off a giggle as she de-pantsed a jounin that couldn’t track her.  _‘No one knows I do it…because no one can track me!’ _she thinks in her mind.  The young girl finally tripped, skidding across the ground as she already heals her wounds from the fall.  “I should be waaaaaaaaay more careful around grass…” she mutters with a small giggle as she rubs her head, “I need a squad…It’s boring alone…” she says with a sigh as she begins to walk around, instead of running.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kiro appeared in front of Tetsu's puppet, catching the blade.  He activated his sharingan and placed both of the fighting ninjas in a paralyzing genjutsu temporarily.  "That's enough of this senseless fighting.  We don't need our ninjas killing each other."  He had left the three-way fight after realizing that there was no challenge there and had observed Tetsu and Jasik's fight up until now.  "If you're going to fight, then do it without bladed weapons, because one wrong move can kill one of you and then this village suffers a loss because 2 fools couldn't keep their anger under control."


----------



## EPIC (Mar 9, 2009)

After kicked by Sora, Okami slid a couple of feet away, then ran up to Sora, again, for a retaliation sweep kick. As he did so, Oni jumped after landing back onto the ground, and did a half- somersault in the air, making sure that she was still facing Sora as she jumped," Hey," she called as she punched him in his face. When the twins attacks impacted him at the same time, they both followed with a kick, Oni aiming for his face and Okami aiming for his stomach.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 9, 2009)

Sora saw okami running at him and readied himself to block the incoming attack, when the sweep kick was just about to connect he jumped into the air, but only to be rewarded with a punch in the back of the head courtesy of Oni and then being booted in the guts and again in the back of the head. "Shit" he spluttered as he doubled over and painfully landed in a heap on the floor. Sora managed to get back to his feet, but he knew the match would over soon, he just needed a plan. He ran at Okami and at the last second he jumped over Okami's head and spun in the air and prepared to launch a vicious axe kick into Okami's collarbone...


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 9, 2009)

Jasik ignored the comments of Kiro. Jasik saw the blade and flipped in the air, dodging it and landing on the ground. He formed a long stream of hand signs, and then yelled, "Wind Release: Wind Dragon Technique!" and a dragon of wind went rushing towards both Kiro and Tetsu, hopefully this would make Kiro move.

Before the dragon could get to them and cause any damage, Jasik did some more hand signs and yelled, "Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Projectile!" and then pressed his thumb and idex finger together to make a circle, and pulled it up to his mouth. He blew, and a giant jet of fire from his mouth. the jet was bigger than usual when somebody else did this, as he had put great amounts of chakra into it.

The jet of fire wasn't intended to hit Kiro or Tetsu, oh no, it was for the dragon of wind. The jet of fire he was blowing mixed with the wind dragon, and now the dragon was not only made of wind but also fire, the combination could prove to be great. the fire and wind swam around inside the dragon like a vortex, and the dragon was heading towards Kiro and Tetsu.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Tetsu moves the fingers of his right hand in a complex patter causing his puppets to do several handsigns. His puppet then puts it's hands to the ground "...Doryuu Heki - Earth Style Wall...'' mutters Tetsu. A wall made of earth comes up out of the ground to block the incoming jutsu of Jasik. Tetsu makes a few handsigns with his left hand and retracts all the blades sticking out of his arm.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Using genjutsu to hide the handsigns that he was performing, Kiro used his sharingan to copy the first of the jutsus that Jasik had performed.  Activating the jutsu, he yelled "Wind release: Wind Dragon Jutsu!"  Although he had saw through the second jutsu, he decided that instead of matching the power, he would beat it.  Kiro performed a second set of handsigns, again, using genjutsu to hide them, then yelled "Water release: Water pistol Jutsu," creating a massive vortex of water and wind that would, by Kiro's sharingan's observations, beat Jasik's jutsu while using less chakra.  In a quiet tone, Kiro said "against these eyes, all your jutsu are useless."


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 9, 2009)

Jasik appeared behind Tetsu, but instean of attacking him, he whispered something in his ear. "Let's bring this to the training grounds." he then disappeared, and waited at the training grounds. His fire damage, medical damage, and wind damage were still activated. He stored some more chakra into his right arm, this one was a greater amount.

With Jasik's great amounts of chakra and great chakra control, all the chakra he was using wasn't bad. He posed himself with his left open and his right hand open and at his hip. He waited for Tetsu to arrive, with a calm and controlled look on his face.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Tetsu makes a couple handsigns with his free hand. He poofs away and appears in the training ground in front of Jasik. "...are you ready to continue?" he asks quietly starting a string of handsigns with his free hand preparing for the fight.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 9, 2009)

"Thanks for the jutsu, they will be most helpful."  Kiro said as he made a quick hand-sign and dissapeared into a mass of crows, all flying to the training grounds, hoping to watch the coming fight.  "I hope you don't mind, but I enjoy observing fights to learn all I can, so I'll be watching the fight between you and your friend."


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 9, 2009)

Jasik unstrapped his bullwhip from his hip, letting it unroll to the ground. His bullwhip was different than most. It was very hard, like metal, but very flexible at the same time. It grew smaller the further down it went, and at the end there were small metal spikes, ready to cut the opponent, and slightly bigger metal spikes, about two inches all in all. The spikes were shaped like shark teeth.

"Yes." Jasik said. He directed a current of chakra through his bullwhip, making it a lot harder but still having the same flexibility, and making the spikes a lot sharper. He wipped in an open space, and the whip made a very loud and deep boom, able to be heard three miles away. The boom wasn't a crack like other whips, it was more like an airplane when it breaks its own sound barrier.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 9, 2009)

Since the boy was all right Minori turned to get her gloves, but couldn't precede any further as the crowd and the ninjas were blocking her way. She sighed a little bit, but her face stayed the same she look back down at the child under the table "Your name is.......Zeru correct do you know how long this will take or way they started fighting" Minori asked in a slighty aagitated voice.

Waiting for an answer Minori turned back around and yelled out "Will you guys hurry this fighting up I have something important that I have to get and your blocking my way."


----------



## Cheena (Mar 9, 2009)

"Uh... it looks like they left" Quickly, Zeru came from out of the table. His face was flushed once he realized how little he would have looked under there. He didnt have anything to do now except train even though he was hungry... but it looked like dinner was ruined. "Well, thanks anyway Minori" Zeru smilied some, too bad his eyes were hidden. "I dont know what I should do now"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 9, 2009)

Minori quickly walked over and graped her gloves off the counter. The gloves were white with the yin sign on the right glove and the yang sign on the left since yin and yang is requried to use medical ninjutsu. These gloves also was of some importance to her, but what it is nobody knows as Minori isn't one to just readily talk about her past if she talked at all.

Minori heard the boy say what her should do next it wasn't any of her business what the child does, but from his expression she could tell he really wanted to train. She walked in front of him and looked down her white hair slighty covering her eyes "What kind of training were you doing?"


----------



## Cheena (Mar 9, 2009)

Zeru perched his head up. He had a black face, them looked at his hands. "I dont know much about chakra or controlling it so, I work on taijutsu and weaponry." Accidently, he burped "Excuse me, but yeah... I want to focus on taijutsu right now and become a weapon master" With confidence, he beemed and put a thumbs up. "Then I can learn to handle my kekkei genkai" 

Zeru looked around the destruction from the recent events. Until then, he didnt realize how much he had to prepare fo unexpected moments, it would just take time.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 9, 2009)

Tetsu finishes making his handsigns "...Akahigi: Hyakki no Souen - Red Secret Technique: Performance of the Hundred Puppets..." he mutters quietly. 100 puppets drop out of the trees surrounding the two, Tetsu controlling all of them. Several of the puppets held a various weapons. He moves around the fingers on his right hand some sending the first puppet he summoned, the puppet of his father, running through the horde of puppets surrounding Jasik, it's katanas held ready to attack.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 11, 2009)

Okami watched as Sora jumped in the air and prepare an attack targeting his collarbone, readying himself to block it,  until Oni came and kicked Sora's back in midair. After his sister's attack, Okami grabbed her and swung her at Sora. 
"Hey, I helped you out!" She complained.
"This is a free for all, remember?" Okami rushed in and tried to punch his sister in her jaw, but she blocked it.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 11, 2009)

Sora recovered from Oni's attack only to find being flung in the air towards him "You don't give up do you?" he smirked as he kicked Oni in the guts and then ran at her brother and launched a roundhouse kick to Okami's thigh wish bone crunching force.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 11, 2009)

"Hey, come back here!" Oni called to Sora after dodging his attack and seeing him run,"Don't you know you're supposed to save a woman after she's thrown at you!? Jerk!"
Okami anticipated Sora's next attack and stopped the roundhouse kick with his foot, then grabbed it and threw Sora at Oni, who was already coming for a surpise attack on Sora from behind. Oni, then, punched Sora right in his face,"That's what you deserve..." she said arrogantly.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 11, 2009)

"Women" Sora smirked at Okami, "Good job I said no weapons, or your sister would be trying to slice me to ribbons as I speak." Sora span around and kicked Oni hard in the stomach, knocking off her feet "On that note I would like to draw this match to a close, we can argue over the winner later. But first how would you two like to go get some ramen? I'm buying" He annouced brushing the dirt off his jacket before crouching down and offering Oni a hand "You two are good, very good. I would like to introduce you to  my puppets another time, but I very much doubt I will get them back in one piece." Sora was limping more than usual, he was in alot more pain than he was giving on to, Oni and Okami were two of his best mates but they sure gave him a battering.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 11, 2009)

Minori looked around and thought for a minuted _"taijutsu and weapon training"_ she pondered this for a minute she herself had very exceptional skill in taijutsu the fact being that as a medical ninja it was one of the most important factors to defend yourself. She then got an idea _"I'll ask Daisuke to help that way I can get him training again too."_

Minori looked back down at the boy and saw by the look in his eyes that he must have really enjoyed his training "Zeru meet me at the training grounds outside the village in 20 minutes I'll help you with your training" Minori then turned around and started to head out the door.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 12, 2009)

"That sounds good," Okami replied to Sora's suggestion of ramen. Oni grabbed Sora's hand and put it around her shoulders, realizing that he was in a little more pain that she realized,"Sorry, that I wiped the floor with you so badly..." She gloated.
"Don't boast! Especially, since you were the one who cheated!" Okami accused.
"Ack, how could you accuse me of such a thing!?"
"Woman, I could tell that every time you were hit, you softened your skin at the last second. Didn't feel it, too, Sora?"


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 12, 2009)

"Meh" Sora shrugged "This type of combat isnt my best area, so I dont really care who you won. But free for all? You two versus me is hardly fair" Sora was bored of bumming around Konoha training, building or reparing puppets was getting boring , he hadnt been on any good assignments in weeks "You two got any missions lined up?" Sora asked the Okami and Oni.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 12, 2009)

"Not for right now, we're still waiting for one..." Oni replied,"Besides, Minori- sempai would tell us if we had one, we usually work with her. I wonder what she's doing?"
"She's training with that Zeru kid," Okami said.
"How do you know?" Okami pulls out the large that was on his back and unsealed. Letting it roll down on the ground, he pointed to a series of writing,"Tao technique- The Eye of Tao," It said. "Taopou- Taogan," Okami noted,"The ability to use the natural chakra around you to have inevitable insight to your surroundings. This ability can only be used for soft chung ki types. Which includes me."
"Hah hah, aren't you the talented one..." Oni says sarcastically.
"I am."
"Screw you!"
"Well, Sora, now you know how I was able to dodge your moves so easily..."
"So, you cheated!"
"Note- Taogan is an automatic technique..."
"Damn you..." Okami smiled victoriously.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 13, 2009)

"Didnt you say no powers?" Sora said sarcasticly as that entered Konoha, "We going to Ichiraku?" enquired Sora "Its only a few streets away" Sora said as he caught a vague smell of Ichiraku Ramen.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 13, 2009)

"Well, its not like I could control it..." Okami replied,"Like I said, its automatic..." They pass through the entrance gate of a bustling town. People of various shapes and sizes were walking across the streets in peaceful merriment, conversing happily on daily problems and such. After a few twists and turns, Ichiraku Ramen Shop was finally in sight. "Woohoo!, Ramen!" The twins cheered.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 13, 2009)

"Mmmmm" Sora grinned "Havent been here in a while" he said as the trio sat on the stools, "Im gonna have the biggest bowl they serve!" Sora chuckled, he looked around and realised apart from the three of them, no one else was in here "Hmmm, its usually quite busy here, I wonder where everyone is..." Sora asked himself suspicously but didnt want bad matters to spoil his appetite as he scanned the menu.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 13, 2009)

((Idk if i can auto-hit your puppets...If I can't, just tell me))

Jasik did another wip with his metal whip, the sonic boom sounding throughout the radius. He wipped at one puppet, the wip shattering it and sending pieces everywhere. He did a wide wip this time, swinging around him and destroying some of the puppets surrounding him. He jumped above the puppets, spotting Tetsu and swinging his wip at him.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 13, 2009)

Okami felt the same form of anxiety as Sora, the place is usually busy,"I wonder what's going on, too?" As he orders, Oni walks to entrance and looks out. She begins to giggle and wiggle in a form of way that only Okami can recognize. "Woman, what are you doing?" Okami asks
"He is so cute..." Oni says to herself.
"Who?" Okami looks out, too.
"That one, in the blonde spiky hair." In the distance is a young man, a little above the age of the twins, and a group of three kids,"Isn't he handsome?"
"You like that guy?"
"No, I just think that he's cute."
"Well, I'm going to order..."
"I'm coming, too. Chicken, please!" The twins walk back to their seats and began to eat their ramen. After a moment, Okami felt a sense of uneasiness,"Okay, you haven't said one dirty thing. What's wrong?" he asks Oni.
"Nothing, just bored," Oni replies.
"I see... Hey, Sora, what's you're healed up, lets train again. This time, you could use your puppets and we can use our powers. We need the training."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 13, 2009)

'Yawn, man it's pretty boring today I think I'll go and get some ramen" a black haired boy exclaimed leaving his house and locking the door behind him. He walk down the stops to his house and turned a right going down the street his arms on the back of his head as he walked lazily down the street. _"It's funny I haven't seen Minori today ever since that one training session we had it seems like she's stop talking to me"_ the boy wondered looking up at the sky while he was walking.

*Flashback*

_"Daisuke you need to be more serious how do you expect to come around your physical problems without training to fix them" __Minori scolded him she was beginning to get annoyed by his stubborn and lazyness. Daisuke hoped onto his feet off the ground and held his noise up scuffing as he did so "I only train when I feel like besides who asked you to help anyway" Daisuke snapped back. Minori looked at him as she was getting more agaitated by his attitude "You asked for my help and then don't want to train it is a waste of my time so I will take my leave" Minori turned her heel and began walking back to the village.

"Wa..wa...wait Minori i'm sorry I really want you to help wait come back!"_

_*End flashback*_

He graped his face as he thought about that moment "Damn.....I guess I was being a jerk" he said to himself. Daisuke walked for another five mintues before he got to Ichiraku ramen shop. As he stepped in he saw three other people; two blond haired kids one a boy and the other a girl not much older looking than him and a kid with black hair. He paid no attention them as at that moment they were of no importance to him and went up to the counter and ordered some beef and pork ramen.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 14, 2009)

"I'll have the beef ramen please," Sora told the chef, before turning two his freinds "Yeah that training sounds good" he nodded "Although I can see myself spending a few ours putting everything back together..." Sora said as the chef dished up his food "Cheers" he said as he received his ramen, he hastily snapped apart the chopsticks and started eating the ramen Mmmmm so good"


----------



## Cheena (Mar 15, 2009)

"Lord Hokage" A chuunin walked into the office where a young, yellow haired man sat. 

"Yes Tezu, I am listening." The Hokage percked his head up and stopped what he was doing. He had a smile on his face as he looked at the chuunin. 

The young man held out a scroll and put it in the Hokage's reach. "Well Yondaime, we believe it is time to get this mission started." He stood there patiently, waiting for Yondaime to read the letter.

Yondaime scanned it quickly and rolled on around the table in his chair. "Okay, I agree. Have the messenger hawks send this to all Anbu Black-Ops and the other shinobi that siged up to scout. 

"Right Hokage-Sama" Tezu took the letter back and turned to the door. "I will have it done right away. He ran out and went to the roof top of the oversized Hokage Tower. Many hawks stood their quietly, or fluttered around a bit. He made multiple copies of the letter and it read:

_Dear fellow Shinobi,_

_As you should know, we fear that Orochimaru, a former sannin, had become a threat to Konohagakure. This request has been made from Lord Hokage, Yondaime, to form a squadren that consits of anbu and upper class chuunin to go to Otogakure. Your main goal is too scout Orochimaru's where about and to bring back valuable information that could be important to our village. This mission should be no longer than 3 days, if it should continue passed that time, a group of Jounin will come. Everyone should meet at the village gates aproximately, 2 hours from now, or at 18 hours._

_Sincerely,_
_The Village Council_

It was tied to each hawk's feet and they saored into the sky in unison to find their own shinobi.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 15, 2009)

Tetsu makes a few hand movements with his left hand making one of his several puppets jump in front of the whip. The puppet breaks into pieces, but Tetsu keeps fighting. Tetsu breaks the chakra strings to the puppet of his father, sending it aimlessly into the crowd. He twists his right hand slightly, causin a hole to open in his, a very tiny flame at the bottom of the hole. He rushes through his crowd of puppets, seeking out Jasik. He gets behind Jasik and twists his hand to the right again, oil bursting out of the pipe in his arm, causing a long flame to extend from his right hand, going to directly to Jasik.


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 15, 2009)

Jasik flipped out of the way of the streaming oil fire, but his hand was caught in it and enveloped in flames. Jasik hid behind a tree, and stuck his hand in a puddle, and cringed from the pain. He concentrated medical chakra into his left hand, and began healing his burned hand. After about a minute, his hand was about three fourths of the way healed, but he stopped anyway. He focused wind chakra in his left hand, and fire chakra in his right, then did some hand signs. He put his two hands together, then jumped back out.

"Fire and Wind Elements: Fire Wind Typhoon!" he yelled, then threw his hands apart and outward, sending a whirling typhoon filled with fire at Tetsu, fallowing behind it with his whip at the ready.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 16, 2009)

Sora looked up from his ramen as he heard a chirping sound from next to him, he noticed it was a messenger hawk, he quickly untied the scroll and scanned through it... Sora whipped around and turned to the Tao siblings "Finish that quick" Sora showed them the scroll "In two hours all upper class chuunin will assisst ANBU on a recon mission involving scouting Otogakure. Finish that then go prepare, if we encounter any resistance they will be without a doubt very powerful sound shinobi." He explained before dropping some coins on the counter, and heading home.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 16, 2009)

Tetsu makes a few quick hand signs with one hand, three puppets jump in front of him. The puppets had different white markings around there eyes. Tetsu made more hand signs, "...Sanbou Kyuukai - Three Buddhist Treasures Vacuum Destruction..." he says quietly. The puppets jump into the air and make a pyramidcal shape, a strong vortex of air opens between the three bodies, it sucks in the typhoon of fire, causing it to disperse, the vortex starting to suck in Jasik's whip.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 16, 2009)

Oni and Okami were just about to eat their Ramen until Sora announced their mission,"Finish that quick" Sora showed them the scroll "In two hours all upper class chuunin will assisst ANBU on a recon mission involving scouting Otogakure. Finish that then go prepare, if we encounter any resistance they will be without a doubt very powerful sound shinobi." 
"Right!" the Twins replied they, also, left change for their meal and dashed towards their house. "Alright, a mission," Oni says excitedly,"Hadn't had one in so long."
"Hmph, let's do our best on this one," Okami replies, feeling the same amount of excitement,"It is one of our few missions. Plus, its against the sound, I'm expecting that we might end up actually breaking a sweat." The twins laughed as they gout to their house. 

When they arrived, they sepearted into each other's rooms and started grabbing all the necessary tools needed for the mission: 20 kunai, 30 shuriken, 5 scrolls containing large items, 7 empty scrolls, the Tao scroll containing all their techniques (which they were already carrying with them), 5 packs of chakra pills, and 4 pairs of ear plugs. When they wee ready, they left out the door, then headed to the entrance gate.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 16, 2009)

Terek awoke to the noise of cracking branches. He kept his eyes closed as he searched for thoughts until- ?_There he is,_? ?_Little bastard is still sleeping, lazy idiot._? He grabbed a kunai that was hidden inside his sleeping bag as he thought. ?_There?s only two, if I take out one nice and fast I can keep at my top._? 

Seven kunai struck the sleeping bag as it quickly unzipped. Terek through his kunai in the direction of one of the enemies and got a satisfying ?metal striking flesh? sound followed by ?Damn it! He got my leg!? Terek then sent all seven of the kunai at him with telekinesis and got a blood curdling scream in return. The other had went around him and now attacked Terek from behind. Terek had only seen it coming at the last second. He winced in pain as the enemy cut through his right shoulder, his good shoulder. He quickly spun, freeing the sword from his shoulder. He put out his palm and sent the man back with a telekinesis wave. 

He looked the enemy straight in the eye, Terek then started to place terrifying memories into his head making the man scream and fall to the ground. Terek walked up to him as he curled up into a ball. He took the mans sword. ?A chakra enhanced katana, nice.? He then decapitated him, sheathed the sword and went back to his campsite to clear up and go.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 16, 2009)

Zeru nodded, "Okay..." His eyebrows perked a bit as he ran out of the damaged resturuant. "I can finally get some real training." He lightened up a bit and clenched his fist. "Yes!" Peopl stared at the overly hyper boy, but he just ignored all the faces.  In a few minuets, the training grounds were in sight. It seemed that bolting the whole way paid off. "Hey Minori! Im here!!!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 16, 2009)

Jasik grunted as the typhoon was sucked into the vortex, and when it started sucking his whip, he held on. He pulled with all his might, andthen finally got it out. He formed a couple hand signs, and then said, "Wind Whip Activation." and then the air around his whip started to swirl, picking up its speed quickly. He cracked his whip at one of the three puppets, but the whip didn't hit it. No, this jutsu was meant to send strong whip like winds. A visible blast of wind chased towards the puppet, and hit it, causing a deep whip mark in it. He did another wip, and this one broke the puppet.

Jasik further examined his opponent's insides, and noticed he had very few veins. He also noticed he didn't have any bones, or many organs at all. "What the hell?" he thought to himself. He examined him further, and realized he was a puppet. "Looks like my Ritishigan and medical damage won't work on him." he mumbled, as he deactivated his Ritishigan and medical damage. He still had his fire damage and wind damage activated, and he stored more chakra in his right arm.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 16, 2009)

Minori walked for 10 minutes before she came upon a small green house and rung the door beel. She waited, but got no answer _"Hmm Daisuke must not be home"_ she thought to herself as she walked off thinking of where he could be. As Minori was walking she got an idea she bit her finger and wiped the blood across her palm. She did some handseals incredibly fast that it would take the sharningan to read and placed it on the ground while yelling out "Summoning Jutsu" and a huge poof of smoke appeared.

In the mist of the smoke you could hear a 'Kweh" and out a tiny sliver dragon appeared. It shot out to Minori wraping itself around her neck "Nice to see you to Tiamat, but I havea job for you I want you to find Daisuke for me and give him this note" Minori tied a small note around Tiamats neck and began to walk towards the training ground she turned back looking at Tiamat "I'm counting on you" and then body flickered to the front gate of the village.

At the gate Minori saw many ninjas lining up "Hmmm must have been what that messenger bird was for" she thought to herself as she continued towards the training grounds, but out the corner of her eye she could have swore she saw the Tao siblings, but dismissed it. She walked awhile through forest and bushes until she came to a gate she figured she was early as Zeru wasn't here yet so she waited, and the she saw little Zeru run up to her.

"Before we start there is someone who will help me train you so we'll have to wait for him to get here" Minori said in a monotone voice and laid back on a tree.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Mar 16, 2009)

Terek reached down with his right arm to pick up his bag and winced, he had already forgotten about his shoulder. He picked up a med-kit and applied some ointment and bandaged up. The pain reliever had already kicked in and he packed up his stuff and set off. He had finally reached the forest, he was almost to his new home, to Konoha.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 18, 2009)

Sora briskly walked to his flat a few streets away from the ramen bar, he acted calm but inside he was pretty excited to be on a large scale mission in a time were not many missions are going around. He clambed up two flights of stairs and hastily jammed the key in the lock, he walked into his flat before carefully stepping over dirty clothes and assorted sharp objects, he nearly slipped on a t-shirt which knocked a bottle of poison which he used on his puppets blade's onto the floor, good job he had the decency to screw the top on when he had last finished uisng it. Sora walked into the back room, the room full of his ninja gear, he through the shelves and stuffed his little bag of ninja tools full of shuriken before heading over to the kitchen area and grabbing a bottle of juice, downing half of it then leaving the flat and rushing over to the main gate, the mission wasnt due to leave for a while but when he got there he saw many members of ANBU and other chuunin standing around, he scanned the crowd and saw the Tao siblings and walked over to them. "A mission at last" He said to Oni and Okami.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 18, 2009)

Tetsu sends his two puppets back into his large crowd.  He makes a few quick handsigns with one hand "... Satetsu Kaihou..." he says quietly opening his mouth. A long stream of silver coloured sand flows out of his mouth. The metallic like sand lays on the ground, the sand was soaked in a special poison of Tetsu's that causes almost immediate numbing of the body. He makes a few more hand signs "...Satetsu Kaihou - Iron Sand World Method..." he mutters the sand on the ground bursting up into several long spikes, all of them heading towards Jasik. All the puppets in the range of the iron sand move away from it, moving off to the side some.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 18, 2009)

Oni and Okami smiled, greeting their friend. "Yep," Okami replied,"The boredom has ended!"
"Finally, a real mission!" Oni said excitedly,"I hope that we get a good challenge."
"Yea me, too, but its Oto- nin that we're going against. I don't think they would be easy..."
"Well, I was hoping that they would be hard..."
"Was that a dirty joke?"
"Maaaybe..."
"Sora, we're in for it..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Mar 18, 2009)

Jasik jumped back as the poison sand was made, and when they started turning into spikes, he began some hand signs. When he finished, he yelled, "Sudden Wind Burst!" and the wind instantly picked up to speeds of eighty miles an hour, turning the spikes around and returning them back at Tetsu, the winds pushing them even more. He starts running behind the spikes, planning to catch Tetsu in a Divination Field after he possibly dodges the spikes, activating his ritishigan once again.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 19, 2009)

Tetsu makes two new hand signs "...Satetsu Shigure - Iron Sand Autumnal Showers..." he mutters. The spikes on the ground break apart and the iron sand flows into the air. Large clumps of the sand start to fall to the ground rapidly. All the sand was still soaked in body numbing poison. It would be easier to avoid the sand then to try to block it.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeru looked at Minori with less patience. "Fine, Fine..." He sighed and gazed at the sky, the clouds were so free. Maybe the world would be free, free of conflict that is. Zeru had hopes and dreams fo being a lagacy, someone the world look back on and use him to be an example. Someone who could bring peace... "Before we start, I wat to say thank you."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2009)

After Minori left Tiamat flew off looking for Daisuke and eventually picked up his scent at the ramen bar. Taimat flew in Daisuke's face and squealed in his face with a loud "Kweh" he startled Daisuke who fell out of his chair with the ramen dumping all over him.

"AHHHHH it's hot get it off" he shoot up rubbing the contents off of him and looking to see Tiamat flying in the air "Dammit Taimat look at what you made me do" Daisuke scolded, but it seemed Taimat was even paying attention and flew closer in his face trying to flash the note. Daisuke saw it and picked off his neck reading it to to himself for a minuted before he chuckled "Minori wants me to help some kid with his training I guess I could help." Daisuke paid his tip and began to walk outside "Let's go Tiamat" and they both took off at high speed towards the training grounds.

Meanwhile

Minori looked at the kid and heared him say thank you she opend her eyes and just looked at him "Don't thank me for anything I haven't done yet child" she said in a monotone voice looking at the entrace. in the distatnce she could see a figure running towards them at great speed it was Daisuke and Tiamat. "Yo Minori! I got your message" Daisuke yelled while stopping in front of her while her sliver dragon Tiamat flew up to her and wrapped himself around her neck his head resting on her shoulder.

Daisuke looked and saw a kid with bandages on his head and looked back to Minori "Sooo....is this the brat we're suppose to be training" he said putting his arms behind his head.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 19, 2009)

Angrily, Zeru clenched his fist and eyed the person that had arrived. "You dont even know me yet, so don't call me a brat!" He scowled. He rolled his eyes, _'This is gonna be a long evening...' _In a few seconds, he felt calmed down and looked back at the group. "So I get to be trained by two people..." It wouldn't be all that bad. Preparing, he cracked hi knuckles. "Can we start?"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 19, 2009)

Minori got up off the tree and walk in the middle "Zeru this is Daisuke he will be your training partner i will observe and see the level of skill you have in taijutsu. Daisuke him self is a taijutsu master even for someone at his age." Minori then walked away some and yelled out "Now begin" and Minori began to observe.

Daisuke smirked at the kid "Zeru's your name well anyway brat lets see what you got" Daisuke got into a fighting position and made a waving motion for Zeru to start the first move "Come on if you think you got any skills" the tatoo on his neck began to change colors turning into a small blood red dragon.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 19, 2009)

He nodded and stood still, forming a single handseal. His eyes turned an emerald green as he got into a fightning stance. "I dont know any jutsu yet, so It will be all hand to hand combat and weapons." With that, Zeru smilied and he grabbed to shuriken out. They had a clear wire attatched. He bolted foward and threw the projectiles with aim.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 21, 2009)

Daisuke smirked and dodged the shurikens effortlessly by side stepping very swiftly. Daisuke in a fluid motion after side stepping right bolted towards Zeru jumping on his hands and kicking his feet at him while standing on his hands while yelling out "Gonna have to do better than that kid."

Minori looked on the boy had a clear wire attached to the shurikens possibly to redirect them. _"Hmmm lets see how this plays out and then I'll know how to go from there" _Minori continued to look at Daisuke easily dodged and came up with a quick counter attack and his form was impressive. Minori had a small tug at her lips maybe a smirk _"His form is still great I believe he has the power to surpass me in taijutsu if he's able to pull moves off like that."_


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 21, 2009)

"Hmmm" Dante mumbled to himself as he re-read the scroll, from the balconey ajoining his apartment he could see the main gate, there were already many ninja waiting at the gate, he scanned the surrounding area and saw many ANBU standing around in the shadows of some trees. 

Dante walked back into his apartment, he already had all his ninja gear on him, he walked over to a table, brushed a long strand of hair out of his eye and then fixed his mask over his face, before locking all doors and then walking out onto the balconey and jumping off, he fell two floors and landed on the roof of a ramen bar, he ran across the roof tops towards the main gates and joined the rest of ANBU standing in the shadows. "This is gonna be a big one, I have a gut feeling it will be" whispered a young female ANBU, the rest of them murmered in agreement. "Its not us we should be worring about, but them" Dante whispered pointing a finger towards the group of chuunin noisily chatting away.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 21, 2009)

The small blue girl sat underneath a tree, absolutely bored.  A pair of shadows hover over the girl.  “Who’re you?” The girl asks.

“Inka, one of Konoha‘s jounin.” one of the people says, she has a black sleeveless coat that goes down to her ankles, her hair was a firey orange, her eyes a cobalt blue, she is just as tall as the man.

"Aburame Kaibou.” the other person says, he has a high raise coat, all but his eyes and hair is covered.

“So…er…What do you want?” The girl in blue comments.

“I was told to take you under my wing.”  Inka says to her.

“R-really?” The girl in blue exclaims, surprised.

“Yeah,” Inka replies, putting her hand out for the little girl.

The blue girl takes the hand and they walk towards a training grounds.


----------



## Burke (Mar 21, 2009)

*Enter Yakiyu Shikoza*

The rain from before had subsided. Yakiyu was in it the whole time. He had now regained full control over his arms, and even thuogh he wanted to keep training, he had more important things to take care of. He begins walking home, "Stupid Hokage making me go on a mission now, the earth element is just within my reach, but i need some sort of stimulant." He said to himself. As he entered his clan small portion of the village he saw his mother sweeping the stoop infront of the head house a.k.a. his home, she did this often when she was nervous. "Hey mom, important news, the Hokage has placed me in a team to go out on a mission" He said to her. " Is that so?" She replied "Where are you going?" He was hesitant," Oh er, Otogakure from what im aware of." "Well, look at you going on such an important mission, just be safe, I've packed some provisions and extra tools in your pack" She said "Oh, tha- ... wait, you knew about it already?" He said bewildered. She went in to hug him, he was atleast four inches taller than her. "I got word this morning from a carrier bird, it seems the hokage doesnt want me to worry" She said, a lump was building in her throut. "And are you worried?" He asked. "Well" , she sniffled "I'd be lying if i said i wasn't." He released from her and said, "C'mon mom, i'm the heir to the whole shikoza clan, there is no need to worry. Now, my stuffs on my bed you said?" "Yes they are..." but before she could get the rest out he was already out the door, and on his way to the next level.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 22, 2009)

As the group of chunin converse formally to themselves, Okami could sense that Dante was pointing at him. Oni saw it, too, and whispered in her brother's ear,"Hey, why don't we talk to the other members of the mission?" she asked.
"That's a good idea..." The twins walked towards Dante and looked at him with a smile,"Hey!" they greeted.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 22, 2009)

"Look who it is" Dante whispered to the other ANBU lurking in the shadows "Little Miss T for Trouble" Dante smirked as the Tao siblings approched, "Hello Oni" Dante grinned (but ofcourse you couldnt see his grin under the mask) "I dont think I have spoke to you before..." he said turning to Okami "Dante Mizukari" he said shaking Okami's hand.

"Whilst we are on the road try to refrain from mentioning any details of the mission, and try not to mention anything important about your abilities or other people's abilities" Dante explained to the siblings "We dont know who could be watching us" he said softly he activated his Byakugan and scanned the surrounding area looking around for eavesdroppers "Also, if we encounter any resistance they will be Orochimaru's men and we must presume they are highly skilled, Got it? Good. Take care of yourselves out there"


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

"You weren't going to leave without me were you?" Yakiyu had arrived, and as he did, he notice the turnout for the mission. "Holy crap why are they bringing most of the villages crazy people?" He said to himself. "And the whole time this mission is going on i'll have the dam ANBU breathing down my back." Yakiyu scanned the small crowed and walked toward an ANBU and two kids that were conversing. He recognized them straight away. Okami Tao and Oni Tao the nymphomaniac, and Dante Mizukari, he knew him from the academy, they were in the same class even though Dante was 2 years older. "Dante Mizukari, the famous Hyuga ANBU, i should be honored to have such an excellent tracker on our team" Although he had a sarcastic tone, he knew it was true, so he prefered to stay off of his bad side.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 22, 2009)

Dante noticed his old academy freind Yakiyu strolling towards them, "Hello old freind" Dante nodded, before putting on a more serious tone "I have some advice for you, if you are going to badmouth the ANBU please do it when we are not in earshot, we have very good hearing" He said glad no one could see the ear to ear grin forming behind his mask. "Glad you showed up, not sure why though" Dante smirked. "We are expecting a few others but we should be leaving soon." Explained Dante as he looked at who had turned up, there were a few missing but they might of been sent on other missions thought Dante.


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

"Hey, hey was that supposed to be an insult, you off all people should know to not insult the sword." He said with a playful tone, while touching his hilt on his back.
"Anyways, what do you think of the turnout for the mission? The Hokage really knows how to pick out the crazies, but i'm sure they will be under close survellience by the perfect ANBU Black Ops." He said, again with slight sarcasm. Yakiyu himself began looking across the area at the ninja present. He noticed that Tetsunosuke Kiryu the torture specialist was walking towards the mission party, he looked as if he had just come from a fight. "Crap this guy takes the cake of crazy." He thought to himself. " Actually i can only think of one person crazier, but its a good thing minori isn't here." He again thought to himself.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

Tetsu notices a bird flying above the fighting pair. There was a message strapped to it's leg. As the bird flew downwards Tetsu called off all of his jutsu, his sand going back into his mouth. Al his broken puppets piece themselves abck together and he sends them all away with one big poof. Tetsu reads the letter attached to the bird nodding some. "...I hate to cut this fight short but it seems there's a mission that calls me...until next time..." Tetsu says softly as he jumps into a tree and bounds through the city jumping from rooftop to rooftop. He lands on an apartment building and jumps in through an open window. He lands softly in his room.

He slides open a closet door, a few scrolls hung from the walls and an assortment of weapons lay on the ground neatly. Tetsu takes down a small scroll off the wall and slides it into a pouch on the back of his waist along with a small container of blood. He kneels down and grabs about 20 senbon that were coated in a special posion of his. Tetsu collects a few other ninja tools that were coated in various poisons: kunai, shuriken, makibishi, etcetera. Tetsu jumps back out the window he came in, he jumps from roof to roof until he's about a few yards away from the gates. He walks through the streets calmly coming to a stop at the group of ninjas waiting for the mission to commence.


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

People began stirring, the sun was setting, the mission was about to begin. Yakiyu stood with Dante, Oni, and Okami. He figured he would stick with them for a major part of the mission. He did a quick supply check of his pack and tool pouch, everything was in order. He unsheathed his sword, pulled out a small stone, and began sharpening the kouyouken on a nearby stump. He was awaiting final orders.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 22, 2009)

Dante glanced at the ANBU captain standing next to him, the captain noticed this and gave Dante a breif nod, which Dante fully understood the meaning of it. "Alright listen up you lot" Dante shouted to the crowd of chuunin, "We are shipping out now, no backing down and no hold ups" He said joining walking towards main group by the gate with the other ANBU.

"No discussing the purpose of our mission whilst we are travelling, who knows who is listening in on us..." He delcared as they started walking.


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

Yakiyu stood, and sheathed his blade. A few quick stretches were done, and a few knuckes were cracked. "Alright, ive been waiting for ages." He listened to Dante's Instructions, and nodded as did the rest of the crowd. He Looked down at Okami and Oni, they looked fearless, and yakiyu could sense their adrenaline. As the gates began to open he knew it was time to go.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

Tetsu walks towards the front of the group. "...so this is all we have?" he mutters quietly, mostly to himself but it was loud enoguh for just about any surrounding him to hear. He reaches into the weapon holster on the side of his leg and pulls out a kunai coated in poison. Tetsu puts his finger through the ring on the bottom of the kunai and twirls it around nonchalantly.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kiro sheathed his sword and said "All right, lets get this mission underway.  Not many people on this mission, but that makes it all the more interesting when we do encounter enemy resistance."


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

Yakiyu had been eyeing Tetsu the whole time. "If that dam creep doesn't stop spinning that thing around, he'll get poison on someone." He thought to himself. "Hmph whys that creep trying to act so calm, i can be twice as calm as him." Thus Yakiyu takes out his own kunai, and tries to spin it faster than Tetsu. The kunai builds up too much momentum and flies off of his finger, then it lodges itself into the village gate right next to Dante. "Oh shi-, sorry Dante my bad."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

"...dumbass..." Tetsu mutters sheathing his kunai, he didn't need any other stupid brats trying to imitate him. He turns around and looks at the boy he had poor kunai control, "...oi you there..." he says in his naturally quiet voice "...what's your name?" he asks. He turns back around and looks up at the sky waiting for an answer.


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

Yakiyu is slightly annoyed. "What kind of creep turn on someone he just asked a question to?" He thought. "If your speaking to me, then my name is Yakiyu Shikoza heir to the Shikoza clan, for what it's worth, and i wont bother asking cuz i know that your Tetsunosuke Kiryu, one of two puppet users currently residing in the village." He said smiling, " It helps to know someone in the ANBU."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

"...it also helps to not be an arrogant brat..." he mutters coldly. "...walk next to me..." he says Yakiyu quietly, still walking ahead. He looks up at the clouds in the sky, a bored look on his face, though that's one of the only emotions he can show. His hair blows around gently in the wind, casuing it to blow over his eyes. Tetsu shakes his head some to move it out of his eyes, his head band restricting some of that movement though


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _O.O.C._ 



Wait, were going now? Hmph whatever?



People began mobilizing, most walking on the ground, with the ANBU in the trees. Yakiyu left the side of Oni and Okami to catch up to Tetsu. "So do you know where we are headed to specifically? Do we have any leads to this Orochimaru's location?" It was getting darker, and a small wind began to pick up.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

"...I don't know much...just that we're doing some scouting to get information...but we shouldn't talk about the mission people may be listening..." Tetsu says softl and calmly. His face emotionless as we watched the sky getting gradually darker. He twitches his fingers slightly causing them to make a quiet creaking noise.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 22, 2009)

"Dont fight among yourselves you two" Dante warned dropping out of the trees and walking towards Tetsu and Yakiyu, "We are heading for the land of rice pattys where The Village Hidden in the Sound is said to be located, but the exact where abouts it still unknown" he whispered before joining the rest of the ANBU back up in the trees.

"Keep an eye on them two" Dante muttered to the female ANBU whilst pointing back at Tetsu and Yakiyu, "Make sure they dont get out of hand"


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

"Understood." Yakiyu said, and fell back to keep track of the rear. He wasn't much of a tracker, so he had no buissiness being up in the front. He began contemplating  to himself. "The Land of Rice patties eh? Sounds like a relatively harmless place, but ever since word got out about this new village of Sound, well its shrouded in mystery." He thought to himself. "And according to the ANBU, recently there have been people that have been reported missing, its like deja vu of the evens that transpired in konoha several years back. Could Orochimaru be the cause of the recent dissapearances?" Yakiyu continued to think to himself like this for miles.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 22, 2009)

Yuki cllimbed out of the shower and got dressed. Putting a skirt and a shirt on. She walked out of her apartment and went down the the street. Her hair fell in front of her face, blocking her eyes and most of her face from being seen. Yuki stopped at a Ramen shop where she went in and ate. "Itadakemasu." She said as she ate. Yuki noticed that her naruto was counter-clockwise up...and the other side was opposite. She finished her Ramen, and left. She walked down the streets alone.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 22, 2009)

Tetsu looks up at the sky it was getting pretty dark out. '...I wonder if were going to stop for the night or go until morning..." he thinks to himself. He hums quietly to himself. He takes out one of his poison coated kunais and spins it on his index finger.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 23, 2009)

Oni smiled at Dante, a familiar face she hasn't seen in awhile,"Dante! Good to see you again!" She hugs him tightly,"Don't worry, I can keep my mouth shut when I need to..."
"Ain't that a surprise..." Oni said jokingly.
"Meanie!"
"Anyways, nice to meet you, you probably heard my name from, loudmouth over here," Okami said as he shook Dante's hand.

When the team started walking, Okami was placed in front being having exceptional tracking abilities. Meanwhile, Oni started walking near the back of the group and noticed Yakiyu thinking hardly,"If you think like that, your head will pop," she warned him.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 23, 2009)

"See that village up ahead" Dante murmered to one of the ANBU beside him, whilst pointing to a village in the distance. "We will find a place to rest up before we get there, Inform the other members of ANBU", The other ANBU gave a breif nod and dropped back slightly to tell the others. Dante was getting bored of running through the trees, missions always started off slow, he reached into his pocket and pulled out one of his chakra blades and practised summoning his chakra to the blade and slashing off parts of trees just to pass the time.


----------



## Burke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yakiyu had been lost in thought, and when he heard a voice he looked around. His eyes met those of Oni Tao. "Oni Tao? What are you dong back here? You should be upfront, I'm sure you track as well as your brother." He complimented. Yakiyu was looking at Oni, and looking turned into staring. Something about the moon was making her hair glow as if made of silver as it fell lightly over her wonderful tanned looking skin. "Aw, shuddup you idiot, don't think like that, shes a member of the team." He thought, yet he contiued to stare until she turned to answer his question. He looked in the opposite direction trying to act casual.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 23, 2009)

Zeru bit his lip and gripped the wire tightly. "With pleasure..." He flipped back with alot of effort, a few yards away and looked at Daisuke as he jerked his arms back, yanking the wire. At a fast rate, the shuriken got closer and closer. It probably wouldn't hit Daisuke, but it could leave an opening. The shuriken were on their own as Zeru let go of the wire and ran towrads.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

Daisuke was surprised and flipped back up on his feet "You've got good reflexes kid I'll give you that." Daisuke noticed the the shuriken was getting and did a front flip in mid air to avoid it. As he was landing Daisuke charged after Zeru both meeting face to face as he began to smirk. As he smirked his whole body exploded into some pretty sakura petals the force should be enough to knock him back not kill him which would leave an opening. This move was a trade mark of Daisuke's genjutsu abilities which he like to call genjutsu haze.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 23, 2009)

Amazingly Yuki wandered long enough to get to the training grounds. She hadn't even been paying attention to where she was going. Yuki went to walk right on by but saw some people training. She stopped to watch them, seeing in how they looked strong. A lot stronger than her. All Yuki could do was a single water clone and the basics. With lame ninjutsu and no gentjutsu and a little taijutsu, she didn't have much going for her. Just her quick speed. Yuki sat upon a rock across from where they were training and watched them as a beautiful explosion ignited in front of her Sakura petals flying in all directions.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 23, 2009)

(OOC: Not sure if I did the jutsu effect right?)

Zeru eyed him then felt a force upon him. He clentched his fist and began to fall back. He was disoriented at the least as he wobbled and swayed back and forth. Then, he toppled to the ground getting dirt all of his clothes. A tried desperately to sit up, but he felt light headed.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

(OOC: Yea you pretty much got it right, but on higher level oppoents they will just see flowers)

Daisuke laughed and began to talk while Zeru was trapped in the genjutsu "Haha ya little brat get up is that all you got" Daisuke yelled taunting him on. Then Daisuke had a feeling someone was watching him and turned around to see a girl sitting on a rock. Daisuke stared at her staring into her eyes "She's cute" he said to himself and began to smile while still staring at her.

Minori was still looking one and narrowed her eyes at the girl, but let off a somewhat dissapointed sigh as she knew what was happening _"He saw a pretty girl and let his guard down, Zeru may be caught in a genjutsu, but this could be his time to capatalize on Daisuke letting his gaurd down"_ Minori thought to herself looking at Daisuke's body on the ground.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 23, 2009)

Yuki watched as one of them turned and started staring at her. But she felt as if it wasn't the stare that tells her to go away, it was something else. Yuki had no idea what it was though. The wind blew past and moved her hair away from her face, making her face visible to the one staring. She moved off of the rock and moved a little closer, still confused of the reason of him staring at her so strongly. Yuki stood next to where they had been training, she saw him smiling but didn't know why. Yuki fixed her hair to back in front of her face and watched at what would happen.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 23, 2009)

Tetsu continued walking slightly ahead of the group. He continued humming softly to himself. He threw his kunai into the side of tree, half of the blade getting embedded in the tree trunk. It was pretty dark and the air had gotten a little bit cooler. Tetsu enjoyed this type of weather and he started moving a little slower.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 23, 2009)

Zeru opened his eyes and looked at Daiskue. He took a deep breath and got aware of his surroundings.  Then he followed his eyes and saw the girl. He grinned at her to say thanks and rolled over. He got on his hand and whipped his body around. "Thanks for giving me a chance to get a hit... Daisuke" Zeru brought his feet around and went to knock Daisuke down at the legs.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

"Wha..." Daisuke was about to yell out before he felt his legs buckle underneath him and fell to his knees. Once he remembered what happend he got angry and was on his way to standing back up.

Minori body flickered past them and stood next to the girl without notice. Minori bent dow to her level and whispered "Girl standing right here...you could be a distraction to some" she said her eyes fixed on Daisuke.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 23, 2009)

A woman had appeared next to Yuki and told her she was a distraction. Yuki, showing no emotion, walked off and left them. She didn't need or have a interest in making friends anyway. No matter there intention. She had no place with ninja with skills a million times better than hers anyway. Yuki didn't look back as she walked off and went to wander around some more with no where to go and no one to see.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 23, 2009)

Zeru hoped up nad brushed off his clotheses. "Your good..." He sighed. Ieth that, he positioned himself into a fighting stance and crouched down slowly. "You can get the first attack if you want.." He was excited and anxious, this was his first real battle even though they wouldn't go all out. Slowly, he inched foward.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

Minori looked as she began to walk off as a Jonin she could read these genin like a book. "She seems to doubt her own skill..hmmm I don't have a squad of mine own, but maybe this could be a temporary thing." Minori appeared in front of the girl again in a poisistion where she would bump into her with a expression on her face that she needed to ask her a question.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 23, 2009)

As Yuki was walking the woman appeared in front of her, and she ran into her. "Look, if you want to make fun of me go ahead, but don't follow me..." She saw her face and it seemed like she wanted to ask her something. Yuki waited quietly, she fixed her to hair to cover her face again. Even though she had no where to go, she didn't feel like standing here all day.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 23, 2009)

"I was right about you" Minori blurted in a monotone voice. If it was one thing she hated it was people who doubted themselves. Minori coldly looked at her before continuing "Girl...I know not why you doubt yourself, but this could get you and your teammates killed during battle" Minori continued to stare at the girl who hair was now covering her eyes.

Minori bent down infront of her face staring at her directly "So...tell me why do you doubt your own abilities girl" Minori said in a less harsh tone, but you could tell she was not pleased.

Meanwhile

Daisuke had gotten back to his feet and looked at Zeru and he noticed that Minori had walked off and he was getten kind of tired and was breathing kind of hard. Daisuke walked up to Zeru and flicked him on the head and started to smile "Good job kid there were even some Jonin who couldn't catch me of gaurd" he complemented him. Daisuke extended his hand out "My name is Daisuke whats yours?"


----------



## Cheena (Mar 23, 2009)

He looked at Zeru abit annoyed from the flick and took and took a deep breath. With out hesitation, but slowly, Zeru extended his hand and gripped Daisuke's. "Nice to meet you formally... My name is Zeru." He thought about their fight and smilied. "Your pretty good for a... gennin?" Well, the boy didn't seem to old to be anything more than a gennin. Meanwhile, Zeru felt a little akward in Daisuke's changeof attitude toward him.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 24, 2009)

"Why don't you leave me alone like everyone else does." Yuki's left eye appeared from behind her hair. She was growing annoyed with this woman, whomever she was. Yuki continued walking past her and away from the training grounds, but she felt as if the woman was going to appear in front of her again. As she walked, her faced still showed no emotion even as she grew annoyed, she had learned not to express herself.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2009)

Minori watch as the girl walked by normally she would just let her go she would be of no concern of hers, but if there was one thing she hated it was weak people not only that, but weak people from her village. Though this was not the only thing this girl intrigued her and she felt in her short time seeing her that she had the potential to be a great ninja.

Minori appeared infront of her again this time her arms folded "Girl...I will not leave you alone until you answer my question and by the way you look and your eyes I can tell you are somewhat emotionless." Minori then bent down to her level again "You have yet to see someone who is truly emotionless."

Meanwhile

Daisuke looked at Zeru and noticed his experssion "Don't worry kid I won't bite ya Minori promised me some good training and I kind of got it so I'm treating you nice, but don't get use to it I'm not like this all the time." Daisuke turned around and searched "Hey...did you see where Minori went?"


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 24, 2009)

"I doubt myself because I am weak. Is that what you wanted to hear?" Yuki's left eye again appeared from behind her hair as she stared at this woman. The women bent down to her level, "I am just being how I know how to be. I guess I haven't met someone emotionless, but I don't care." Yuki hid her eye again away from the woman.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2009)

Minori smirked she never smiled, but she smirked. "Is that right" Minori stood back up and walked past her "Then you give me a reason to do this" Minori pulled the girl by the back of her shirt and began dragging her back to where Daisuke and Zeru was. Minori felt that one way or another she would change this girl for the better. Though Minori was known for her non-chalant attiude and her ability not to care if there was one thing she did care about more than her village it was the ninjas of the future who would help this village prosper.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 24, 2009)

Yuki crossed her arms as she was dragged back to the training grounds, she didn't fight back, but she didn't cooperate either. He feet dragged in the ground slowing them down. Yuki didn't understand why this woman was doing this, it always seemed like people didn't care about her, Yuki couldn't grasp what the reason behind her was. Yuki looked as they neared to where that staring guy was. Yuki wasn't excited that more people would be able to stare and make fun of her.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 24, 2009)

"It looks like we found her.." Zeru stared felt oddly seeing Minori drag girl out of the forest. "Hm.. is this another training partner Minori?" He looked at the girl  briefly who was a bit and and waved. "No reason to get upset. And by the way, I am Zeru." It was in his nature to be polite so he introduced himself. Maybe it would amke the girl feel better about being dragged here.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 24, 2009)

"You people need to make up your mind, first im a distraction and you want me gone but when I leave you drag me back." Yuki crossed her arms as she was stopped being dragged in front of the other two. "Hi Zeru, I am Yuki." Her left eye again appeared from behind her hair, she looked at both of them standing there. Yuki felt like they were different or they were faking. No one had introduced themselves to her, specially so nicely. Even the staring one felt different, the stares always said get out, but he stared at her in a different way, as if he didn't hate her. Was this possible?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 24, 2009)

The three continue to walk to the training grounds.

“Come on!  We can go a lot faster if we run!” The girl in blue says as she sprints off, getting to the training grounds, then runs back to the pair walking.

“You have to learn patience when an Aburame is around.” Inka says, rolling her eyes at her friend, then turns to her student, “Let’s have some Taijutsu training right here.” she says, getting into a taijutsu stance, the girl in blue running around.

The girl in blue leaps up and kicks, Inka catches her by her ankle, the genin dangling by her leg.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 24, 2009)

Minori dragged the girl all the way back to the training grounds. When she got there Zeru introduced himself and she heard him ask if she was another training partner. Minori walked back to her tree and leaned against it her white hair covering her eyes "Something...like that" she said rather lazily as if her mind had wandred off "After you introduce yourseleves then I will explain."

Daisuke wondered heavily about how Minori was acting "Normally Minori wouldn't care about some random girl or would she spare her feelings something is up, but what is it?" Daisuke wondered for a moment and noticed Zeru and the new girl chatting it up he decided he should introduce himself to her. Getting up off the ground he walked up to her and cuffed her right in in both of his eyes while looking directly at her "Call me Daisuke and you are?" Daisuke finally got an even closer look at the girl and though about how cute she was. 

Minori looked on from her position at the tree and shook her head. Daisuke thought of himself as a ladies man and it seem that side was showing. To make sure it wouldn't go to far she decided to walk over there and get ready to tell them what she had to say.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 24, 2009)

"Sir" mumbled the young female ANBU as she raced across to Dante, obviously in a hurry "I just received word that up ahead on of our men saw some people lurking around wandering into the bushes, I was er... Hoping you could use your technique to see ahead" Dante activated the Byakugan and scanned the supposed area for an ambush, he couldnt see anything, the men were walking away carrying baskets full of berries, but he caught onto the unsettling air. "Its nothing thankfully, but something is up. I just have the feeling that something is bad is gonna happen." Dante replied, before taking a short pause "Good work" Dante said giving her a pat on the back, the kinoichi blushed under mask, but gave a breif nod before jumping off. Dante looked down at the chuunin who looked completely off guard, "Listen up you lot" Dante shouted as he slowed down and jumped off the ground, "It is getting late and very soon we will be operating in complete darkness, and at the minute we are heading further from home towards The Sound, we must presume and ambush is waiting so everyone make sure you dont break formation, Got it? Good" Dante said quietly so only the group of youngsters could hear him, he jumped back up to the trees, nearly loosing his footing on a slippery branch, He turned to Kiro "Im relying on you mate, when we encounter resistance im expecting miracles from you"" Dante said only half jokingly.


----------



## Burke (Mar 24, 2009)

Yakiyu was growing weary, it had ben 2 hours since Dante gave his last orders, but still no one had broken formation. That is, except for Tetsu. He had noticed that Tetsu was moving slower than everyone else as if trying to take in this bleak night. "What a creep," Yakiyu thought, "He's breaking the line." Nonetheless Yakiyu spoke to him. "Hey Tetsu, stand here with me and Oni in the back for a while, we could use the extra cover incase something bad happens," he said, "You feel it don't you? That negative energy in the air." He said half to Oni and half to Tetsu. Something was going to happen quite soon.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 24, 2009)

As Zeru introduced himself, the other one, which had been the one staring earlier came over. He introduced himself as Daisuke and seemed deeply interested in her. Why they were so friendly threw her off. Yuki couldn't quite grasp the idea. "My names Yuki." She calmly replied. Yuki's left eye appeared from her hair and looked at Daisuke who was staring at her deeply. She noticed the woman come back towards them from where she was at.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

"Your name is Yuki nice to meet you" Daisuke noticed that now and a then her eye would protrued through her hair. Though Daisuke continued to stare and never took his eyes off her that is until he heard Minori as she began to walk towards them. Daisuke let go of the girls hand and stood next to her putting his hand over his mouth and whispering ot her 

"I don't know why Minori made you come back here, but you must have some kind of potential she's a good pick of character." Daisuke waited to make sure she was still listening before he continued "She at times can very cold, but she is very caring, plus if you want to get stronger she will make sure of it you might not know, but Minori is super talented and she's super strong in each sense of the word" Daisuke smiled while saying that as if he ws proud.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 25, 2009)

Daisuke seemed to hold her hand for longer than you would expect, before finally letting go when he saw the woman approach them. Daisuke came closer, getting closer than any guy as been before. Yuki noticed that he started whispering to her. He began to speak very proudly of the woman from before, who's name was apparently Minori. Just from talking with her before she could tell that she was talented. But didn't know why she wanted anything to do with her. Yuki looked at Daisuke and noticed that he was closer to her than she had first thought. For some reason, she actually liked him...he was nice to her.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

Tetsu nodded some and went to the back with Yakiyu and Oni. "...yes...I feel the negative energy..." Tetsu says quietly in response "...it's nothing to worry about..." he yawns some as he finishes up his sentence. He takes out another kunai and spins it lazily on his finger, his facial expression looked somewhat sorrowful but also blank at the same time, the normal expression for him.


----------



## Burke (Mar 25, 2009)

Yakiyu, Oni, and Tetsu walked in silence for some time as the night was getting darker, and more eerie. Yakiyu was too getting bored. He figured that while they were here that he would make some small talk. "Hey Tetsu, what do you know about me, and my clans recent history? " Yakiyu said. It's not as if yakiyu wanted to know what happened, he knew it all too well. He was only wondering is Tetsu knows.
@ChibiKyuubi: Uhhh read my characters bio page and determine to what extent that Tetsu would know about it.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

Tetsu looks up at the dark sky thinking for a moment. "...I know you are Yakiyu Shikoza  of the Villiage Hidden in the Leaves..." Tetsu starts out "...you're of the Shikoza clan and posses one of the yakukengeki...you're clan posses one of the hardest to control...the kouyouken..." he finishes quietly.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

A tall dark figure with sliver hair walked in the darkness of a cave. Each step he made toward in this dark cave a lantern would pop one letting light illuminate the surrounding area. Along the hall there were many doors each a simple room with just a bed and a desk. The man continued walking down the long hall as till he finally came to the end of it and looked up at a rather large door as it towered over him.

He knocked on the door and all the candles in a row instantly filckered out and on the other end of the door a deep voice could be heard "What is it?" The voice spoke from behind the door. The silver haired looked directly at the door a part of his hair covering his right eye. "I have news to report about the search for that person you wanted us to find and some activity from konoha...Lord Orochimaru."


----------



## Burke (Mar 25, 2009)

Yakiyu and Tetsu were talking together in the back of the group with Oni tagging along. "Well about my Kouyouken," yakiyu responded to Tetsu, "It was said to have been forged from the fur of the 5 tailed Dog. The 5 tailed dog or the "gobi" had control over all 5 elements, and with the aid of this birthmark," He held out his left wrist to show the bandages that covered it, " I have the ability to control this sword, but i am not that skilled. This sword contains a total of 10 jutsus, yet ive only unlocked 2, the base lightning attack and the base fire attack. The jutsu i have to learn next is basic earth, but i have no clue what it will do." Yakiyu unsheathed his sword to show Tetsu. "It is said that the jutsus are unlocked by a trigger that the sword sees. I know it may sound weird but those who have the ability to weild the yakukengeki have no chakra control, we are completely independant of our weapons." He ran his finger along the side of the sword feeling the etched markings near the handle. "If it werent for the weapons we wouldnt even be considered ninja. And ever since the massacre of the yakukengeki users 2 years back, im the only one with a chakra infused weapon left. So now my main purpose is to bring fufillment to my life by unlocking these hidden jutsu, starting with earth, I'm hoping that this mission will help me in triggering the jutsu. Then its on to getting revenge on my clans attackers, recovering the stolen weapons, and training a new generation of yakukengeki users. But i guess thats the burden i hold as the heir to the clan." He ended his speech. "So what can i know from you?"
*Spoiler*: _O.O.C._ 



@ChibiKyuubi, hey make sure Tetsu doesnt answer that question truthfully if you get my drift  Oh and make sure you understand that the yakukengeki all 16 of them can only be used by the shikoza clan kay


----------



## Cheena (Mar 25, 2009)

Zeru saw Daisuke and his looks. He laughed a tiny bit and looked at the ground. "Nice name... Yuki." Now it was a bit awkward in his opinion. He looked up at Minori and swayed back and forth and waited patiently. But he was anxious to start learning something. He twittled with his thumbs.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 25, 2009)

" Daisuke quit bothering the girl" Minori told Daisuke before he came on to strong. Daisuke frowned " Ahh Minori I wasn't bothering her" he scuffed and put his arms behind his back and waited for Minori to continue speaking.

Minori stood in front of all of them and began to speak " As of right now until I get assigned an offical squad you three will be my squad any objections?" Minori waited for someone to speak up before she continued.

Daisuke narrowed his eyes at her before speaking " If I may ask Minori way do you want to do this" he said with a hint of challenge in his voice. Minori didn't even look in his direction and casually spoke " Becasue the hospital has been slow and I need something to do."

Daisuke almost fell over and glared at her and started thing to himself " So she's useing us to to waste time...that's just like her."


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

Yuki's hair fell back into place hiding her face again as she listened to Minori. She explained how they were going to be a makeshift team. Yuki didn't care either way it gave her something to do and get better at being a Ninja. Since she had never been in a team before so she had no idea what to to. She waited patiently next to Daisuke, who didn't move away from her side. Her arms crossed in front of her body.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

" Now your first traning excercise from me will be evasion " Minori waited for a moment before she continued speaking " The reason fo this training is to increase your awareness and to beaware of everything around you..you never know when an enemy may decide to attack." Minori then look at all three of them scanning over them one could say she was studing them.

" I will come at you easy at first with different throws of kunai's shurikens, but as the training goes on I will throw smoke bombs and a different varity of things into the equation possibly a tree." Minori then began to walk away " I wil be doing this in the shadows also so be on your feet, once your ready yell out and I'll begin training" with that side Minori suddenly dissapeared out of site.

Daisuke smirked now this is the kind of training he liked. " Yo brat and Yuki " he yelled out at to both of them while streching " Make sure your totally ready even if we're genin Minori is not going to hold back as you heard her say she may just throw a tree at us." The tatoo on his neck began to change turing into a red dragon that looked to be breathing fire this sign was to show his feorcity and determination.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 26, 2009)

Tetsu gazes up at the sky thinking a bit. He couldn't tell Yakiyu his real life story so he decided to improvise it some. "...I'm from Suna...I was raised as a puppet master...I modeled six of my puppets after my family..." Tetsu pauses for a moment to think, "...I had quite the reputation as a puppet master in Suna but my family was murdered when I was on a mission...I decided to leave Suna and live on my own...since then I moved to Konoha and have collected about 300 puppets..." Tetsu takes another pause taking a breath. "...I'm twenty-nine years old...but because my body is mostly puppet I only look about 19..." Tetsu finishes softly. He always did hate talking about his history.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

Yuki got herself ready after she heard about the training they were about to go through, since it was getting a little dark, Yuki tied her hair in a ponytail so it was easier to see, which made a surprisingly beautiful face visible, and she looked completely different then she did before like a totally different person. Yuki ready herself in a fighting stance and waited for the other two to get ready.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 26, 2009)

Okami could sense the upcoming figures as well, and had a bad feeling about it.
"Yo, Dante," he called,"I don't like this, I think that whether me or my sis should go up in front to draw them out." he suggested. Meanwhile, Oni, feeling the same eerieness her brother felt, was quiet for quite some time. She heard her brother's suggestion and prepared herself if she had to go up there,"I think it should be me!" she said.
"Well, you are the perfect candidate..." Okami commented.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 26, 2009)

"Nows not a time for a family feud you two" Dante warned the two Tao twins, he was only 18 and the youngest member of ANBU but he instantly took charge of the situation, "Judging by these people, they set the trap round a corner on the blind side, which means they are obviously skilled, they wont take the bait. The only way to defeat them is two get into the trap and fight out way out" he looked back at the group of chuunin and the few members of ANBU "He had no doubt they would be able to win"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2009)

Inka tosses the young genin to her feet, “Try again.” she says, yawning and scratching the back of her neck.

“Come on!  That was not fair!” Tora yells, charging once more, she throws a punch toward Inka’s stomach, one that could double somebody over.

Inka  grasps the genin’s fist, pins it behind her, and pins her to the ground, “Are you going for kills?  Or are you actually thinking it’s training…?” she asks the genin.

“Of course it’s training!” Tora yells, her face in the dirt.

“If you want to hit me, come at me with killing intent, remember, as a genin now, it won’t always BE a training exercise.” Inka says, letting Tora loose.

“Inka, don’t you think you’re getting a bit harsh?” Kaibou says.

“Of course not, I’m going to make her a toughened fighter by the time she gets her squad.” Inka says, a manic grin on her face.  Kaibou just shakes his head.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 26, 2009)

"Well, he better start doubting now," Okami commented,"I wasn't arguing with my sis, I was supporting her. I wouldn't look at her right now, but she has a really sleezy look on her face right at this moment. If I can guess, she's feeling *that* emotion right now. Listen, when it comes to my sis, its not a matter of the enemy will fall for the bait, its more of whether the bait won't provoke the enemy to fall for it."
"Okami, you got the barrier up right?" Oni asked.
"Hopefully, its enough to control you..."
"You might need to put a second one..."
"Alright..." But right before Okami can put another barrier, he trips. Right before hitting the ground, he begins to levitate, hovering above the ground in a push- up position.
"You see, Dante, we're not ordinary chunin," he said as he floats in mid- air,"We're Tao, and if those sound ninja were smart, they wouldn't dare attacking us, not to sound cocky."


----------



## Burke (Mar 26, 2009)

"Wow 29 what a geezer, hes almost 30." Yakiyu thought, but to be polite he said, "You sound pretty skilled Tetsu, im honored to be in the precence of a puppet master, but enough about history, looks as if Oni an Okami are talking to Dante." Yakiyu and Tetsu listened to their conversation. He spoke out after they were done. " Ah, so you think you hot stuff eh?" He smirked, "I think that the enemy will fear a yakukengeki user more than your little floaty tricks." He winked at them. "At any rate, whats this you're talking about a 'shield' ?" He looked at his surroundings, he could see no evidence of a sheild, and Okami and Oni were walking normaly with no signs of using a jutsu. Do they really have an invisible sheild around us?


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 26, 2009)

"Another puppet master!" Sora enquired starting to get excited, "When we get back to Konoha do you think you could show me a few tricks? I have been learning the art of puppetry for ages but I would like to see a true master in action". 

"I know about the ability you two possess, and I am in no way doubting for your ability" Dante was trying to word his sentances carefully not giving anything away to eavesdroppers "We know little about the enemy and for all we know they may possess some sort of ability too. Its best if we stay In formation, we will out number them easily. Just stick to the plan, ok?" Dante explained starting to get frustrated by the siblings but he was determined to stay calm


----------



## EPIC (Mar 26, 2009)

"Floaty tricks?" Okami said disappointedly, he puts out his hand as if pushing Yakiyu, making his Tao cloak stretch to push Tetsu, but it can't be seen,"Don't underestimate me..."
"Yea, I don't know much about your technique, but there isn't anything in this world that stop the Tao. As for the barrier, just wait and see..."
"Anyways, you heard the man, sis, you're gonna have to keep yourself tame..." Okami noted.
"I don't think I can..."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

The large door opened up and the silver haired man walk to where Orochimaru was sitting. The room was dark with only a small dim lighting giving any sight to the person inside. He looked into his master eyes as he was getting ready to speak "What is it that you have to report Arumat" the snake like man said with his split eyes staring at him.

Arumat bowed "Lord Orochimaru...Konoha has sent out a scouting party to search out your location I already have men out setting up to elimanate to eliminate them I mayself I'm about to set out to help." Orochimaru tounge stuck showing more of his snake like quailties before he ask anothe question "And about the people I told you to find?" Arumat bowed his head "Yes my lord...the two you speak of...Danzou and Lady Tsunade have continued to evade is for sometime it seems neither want to be found, but we're closer to closing in  on Danzou it will just take some more time my lord" he spoke in a gruff voice.

"FuFu I see well go and eliminate the threat once that is done report back to me" he said as he turned his chair. Arumat bowed his head and walk out he continued to walk passing 4 bedrooms before he came to one that was black "This is his room" he opened the door and called out a name "Miyako...we need to speak."


----------



## Cheena (Mar 26, 2009)

Quickly, Zeru unseathed a kunai and took a few steps back next to Daisuke and Yuki. "Make sure we use teamwork" He crouched down into a fighting stance and activated his bloodline. he might be able to use it in this situation. He couldnt feel where Minori was yet, he had to get closer. But first she needed to be found before she found them.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 26, 2009)

Miyako tilted his head upwards some. He had been filling vials with different leathal poison and coating several of his weapons in a wax like coating of his various poisons. "What is it Arumat?" Miyako asks in a low voice. Several thin metal wires lay on the floor around him as well did various lethally sharp weapons.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

Minori had hidden her position from them so it would be hard to detect her. She watched as they prepared themseleves for battle. As soon as she thought they where ready she crossed both her fingers and three clones of herself appeared. One clone hiding to the North, one to the South, East and she was at the West. Once they were in position all of them reached into there sleeves and pulled out ten kunai each all stuck on a thin string of chakra. The Minori's all moved their hands in front of their faces and the kunai's went flying from each direction with a total of 40 kunai's in all.

___________

Arumat walked in and looked at all the experimental junk lying around this person in front of him was a real torture expert. Arumat walked in and leaned against the side of the wall looking down on the floor "You know Konoha is moving...and I'll be going out" Arumat then looked up staring at Miyako "I'll try and bring some prisoners back for you, but remember if any of them manage to excape and come here" Arumat turned his back and began standing in the doorway "You are to kill them on site..I'm pretty sure you can pull it off with your knowledge and all the traps around this place."


----------



## Cheena (Mar 26, 2009)

"Hey guys, Look out!!" Zeru crouched down and placed on hand on the ground and held his kunai up too try and block any closs by kunai. Soon the ground beneath him became rather soft as it started to rise up in front of him. It was still going up as the kunai were even closer. Zeru hoped on the earth and stood a bit higher than his squad members. Once his hand was free, he took out three shuriken and placed them between his fingers, then he threw them at the oncoming kunai hoping to deflect them out of Zeru's direction.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

Yuki quickly pulled out a kunai which spun around before coming to a stop in her hand. She felt the ground grow soft under her and stuck her foot straight into the ground and kicked up some earth at a few kunai in which the earth stopped them. Yuki's body spun after kicking the earth up, when she came back around she deflected the rest of the kunai coming at her with the kunai she held in her hand. Yuki let out a breath as she eased into a ready stance again.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

Daisuke manuvered through them doing back flips and handstands and spinning when he could. One kunai was commnig straight at him and he spun to the side dogding it. As he stood still he laughed and began to think to himself "I know this one...got to do better than this Minori."

Minori then pulled on the strings some making the kunai go indifferent directions she wasn't a puppet master, but this was a trick she picked up during her travles. She flip a hand seal and charged the kunai with lighting chakra that way the little trick they did with the earth would have no effect. She noticed Zeru had landed and moved the 20 of the kunai in his direction soem off them going for his face.

Daisuke saw them moved and jumped and kicked some of the ones that were comming from behind Zeru and was slightly sracthed by one. "Ouch what is this m....my arm is slighty numb."


----------



## Cheena (Mar 26, 2009)

Zeru sicked his teeth and ducked down. He saw Daisuke behind him and bent back. The kunai zoomed past him as he swiftly flipped back through the array of kunai. He landed on thr ground and crouched behind the wall. "Thanks Daisuke" With that he spun around out of the reach of a few kunais and put his own kunai infront of his face. he made rapid hand movements and blocked them. but one scratched his face slightly. He moved the scarf around his eys down covering the scratch.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

The kunai flew back at her, Yuki stuck her foot in the ground and did a backflip kick to kick more earth up at them. But to no avail did it work, the kunai flew right through the earth and came at her, Yuki quickly readied and tried to block them, but one struck her hand and a numbness shot through hand, she dropped her kunai on the ground. Not paying attention Yuki also got struck on her left shoulder. She regained herself and kicked her kunai up off the ground and into her hand.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

Daisuke began to move back as the kunai were floating "Guys this is different...Minori has put something in the kunai that when it hits you that part of your body numbs." He flipped over two kunai and was still holding his arm he didn't know how long the numbness would last, but Minori was really testing them.


----------



## Cheena (Mar 26, 2009)

Zeru tried to talk, but his words were mushed together. "I con barwe tawk..." Is cheeck had got cut so he couldnt move his jaw much. It looked like the others got hit too. "We wat to get har" He put on hand on the wall and leaped oved. Maybe he could find where she was at. Hopefully the others woulf follow.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

"I noticed, I was hit, now my hand and shoulder are numb." Yuki slid her feet to the side and bent over as kunai went over her she slid her foot around and came up behind the kunai. Yuki stomped her right foot into the ground sending under the surface, and found a little pool of water. She formed the tiger seal and made a water clone, from under the surface. Yuki and the clone of her were back to back as another batch of kunai flew at her. Most of them were deflected but the clone missed one from the side and lightning coursed through the clone and into Yuki shocking her, "No more water clones!!!" She yelled as she was brought to her knees.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2009)

'Dammit this isn't good" Daisuke dodged a number of kunai and kicked some. One of the kunai's went toward Yuki with his good hand he grabbed her by the collar and yank her out the way. In that moment he also kicked the edge of the kunai and it stopped and landed on the ground briefly. "Guys I think they are attached to something, but to stop them we've got to stop Minori."

Minori laid in the shadows and watch on as her kunai did their job "They're already looking out for each other even though they haven't known each other that long." Minori was impress though she wouldn't admit it.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 26, 2009)

Yuki's body twitched on the ground were Daisuke put her after pulling on her. "You will have to wait a bit, I can't move." Yuki's body kept twitching. A few kunai flew at her and she managed doge them by shifting her body weight to the left to make her fall over. She regained movement but it was painfull to do so. Yuki stood up and blocked another kunai. "Alright, I can move."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Miyako stands up carefully as to not get cut on anything on his floor. "I'm coming with you." He says, he wouldn't take no for an answer. "They have to reast eventually...when they do I can set traps in their perimeter and if I use my kekkei genkai I'll be able to hide them so not even the byakugan or sharingan could seem if it was dark around them." Miyako pauses for a moment. "It's been awhile I've been out of this place I need some fresh air."


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2009)

"Yeah yeah i guess well have to wait and see." Yakiyu replied to Okami as he tried to stand taller than usual, and puffed out his chest. Then Dante intervened. "Understood Dante." Yakiyu responded. "No more talk of abilities." Then out of nowhere this Chuunin with pale skin and black hair walked up and started talking to Tetsu. Naturally Tetsu payed no attention. "Idiot," Yakiyu thought, "Don't ignore the guy." Then he said, "Uh Tetsu i think that kid is trying to talk to you."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Tetsu glances downwards. "...so there is..." he mutters softly. He looks back up at the sky boredly. He bends his fingers some, his hands creaking as it bends. He shuts his eyes as he walks. "...this is such a drag..." he mutters more to himself than anyone else around him.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2009)

Arumat stop and thought about it. If he did want to go then it was his business "Hmm...you can come your abilities will be of use, but we must have an agreement." Arumat turned around to look at Miyako "You are not to fight on the frontlines...rather you are to act as support do you agree?" Arumat waited for Miyako answer though he was a very potent ninja becasue of his studies and his knowledge of the human body there was no need for him to get into direct combat most of his abilities that he has seen of him are more of the supporting kind.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 27, 2009)

"Didnt I say dont mention that subject!" Dante muttered back to the group of talking shinobi getting increasingly frustrated with them "If you dont end that conversation in five seconds I will see to it that the your remaining days as a ninja are very breif and unpleasent, Got it?" threatened Dante, fully meaning what he said. 

Dante disabled his Byakugan and realised they were operating in near pitch darkness, which is quite a feat for most ninja. With Byakugan activated he could be in the middle of the night or it could be mid-afternoon for all he knew. "Shit!" Dante muttered under his breath as a kunai skimmed his arm, he realised they walked straight into the trap sooner than expected "Ambush!" screamed Dante, as he stopped running activated Byakugan and scanned for the assailants and pulled out his scythe.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 27, 2009)

Finally, the fight began. Okami and Oni were already prepared for this. Okami smirked mockingly as the kunai deflect from his body,"I've been waiting for something to happen, yet this is the first thing they pull out..." Okami, then, made a gesture as if grabbing someone, then threw his arms over his head. Suddenly, an Otonin flew across the area and was hit by incoming shuriken. Okami walked over to Dante and puts his hand over his shoulder,"Calm down and go with the flow, you're so caught up in getting pissed off with everybody else, you weren't paying attention. A leader needs to stay cool. Of course, I didn't need to tell you that..." Okami smirked and gave him a thumbs up.

Meanwhile, Oni was having one heck of time. She stood there shivering with excitement as she was constantly hit by shuriken,"Finally, some excitement..." she said as she pushed the weapons out of her body. She, then, formed a tendril out of her hand and grabbed an Otonin hidden in a tree. She brought him close to her face, staring at him with the glare of death,"Make this enjoyable for me..." She kissed the ninja, the ninja making noises as if choking in pain. He fainted as his eyes rolled back,"Not good enough..."


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2009)

Yakiyu prepared himself, and unsheathed his sword. "Tetsu! Stay with me, I'm expecting you to have my back!" He yelled above the sounds of clanking shuriken and enemy screams. Yakiyu unsheathed his sword and got in a fighting pose. "Lightning Style: Static Sword Jutsu!" He yelled as his sword began glowing with an intense light. An area of 10 yards became visible around it, keeping out some of the darkness. Yakiyu still could not see beyond his area or light. The otonin that Okami had thrown landed in the light, and as he struggled to get up, yakiyu sliced at him with high voltage metal. He began carefully walking around the battlefield attacking any enemy that got within range of the light. As he went konoha chunin and anbu joined the visibility of his lighted area. Upon further fighting, yakiyu came across Oni. She had just dropped another ninja to the ground. "I see your in no n-need of assistance." Yakiyu stuttered, amazed at the grusome spectacle.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 27, 2009)

Oni walked towards Yakiyu, glaring at him with that same death stare,"Trust me, boo, I take pleasure in this kind of stuff..." She said as she held his face close to her's, a ninja tried to sneak an attack, but Oni caught him and killed him with one of her tendrils,"But, strangely, I am sadly disappointed." She threw the dead at one of the other Otonin and walked off to kill more. Then, Okami comes into the light,"Yeah, that's my sister for you," he says,"If she enjoys the fight, she'll play with you, but if you disappoint her... Well, you just saw what happens..." An Otonin then rushed in to attack. He tried to stab Okami in the shoulder, but was stopped short by a strange, invisible force. Okami grabbed a thrown kunai and cut the attacking Otonin's neck, hitting a major artery. The Otonin screamed in pain as blood gushed out of his neck,"Then again, you could say I follow the same concept..." he said as he turned to Yakiyu again, he walks past him, smiling horridly as if he was demon eating human flesh, heading to fight alongside his sister.


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2009)

"Creepy." Yakiyu thought, and thats all he had time to think as another otonin tried to attack, but was beaten down. After more wandering, and fighting, Yakiyu came across Dante. "Hey man, this seems a little wierd, I mean These guys are way to easy to beat when on an even playing field, it seems that only those who can see in the dark," He lifts his sword, "Are able to counteract them." He spun around and killed off another ninja, running electricity through his body. "It makes you think how did simple otogakure ninja conjure up this advanced darkness jutsu. Interesting hmm?" Another oto-ninja down.

*Spoiler*: _O.O.C._ 



 Remember orochi's darkness jutsu he used on the third? I'm not saying it is orochimaru just that its a similar jutsu. Or is it just nighttime >_>, if it is can we just say its a darkening jutsu? cuz that sounds better.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 28, 2009)

Miyako nods some "Fine...I won't go to the frontlines..." he finishes with a bit of distaste in his voice. He picks up some thin metal wires on the floor around him and rolls them up around his hand and sticks them in the pouch on the back of his waist. He pulls five vials of different posions into the pouch too. He gather up his kunais, shuriken and miribishi spikes, putting the spikes in his pouch and the kunai and shuriken in the holster on his right leg. Miyako grabs a few paper bombs as well also placing them in his pouch.


----------



## Jibblejab (Mar 28, 2009)

"Its not that advanced" Dante explained Yakiyu as the preformed Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms on a sound ninja "I know a few people around who know that jutsu". Sora quickly drew some blood and rapidly whipped off handsigns to summon one of his puppets, "Behind you Dante!" Sora shouted as a sound ninja brandishing a three peice staff snuck up behind Dante. Dante pulled out his one and only scythe and spun around and blocked the incoming attack but the the scythe shattered, he threw it to the floor and whipped off a stream of handsigns "Blade of Wind Jutsu" he said as a great blade of wind sliced through trees and hurled the attacker out of sight.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Mar 30, 2009)

Tetsu twitches his wrists inwards, a small slit in his wrists open up and a blade slides out of each. The back of the blade staying the slit, the upper part going between his middle finger and index finger into two small indents on the inside of his fingers. He spins around and slits two otogakure ninja's throats. Tetsu stands still afterwards blood dripping off both blades.


----------



## EPIC (Mar 31, 2009)

Oni and Okami were having a great time. One by one, Otonin continued to confront and, one by one, they died. An Otonin ran towards Oni, but when he was a few feet away, she stabbed his throat with one of her tendrils. A group of Otonin tried to dogpile Okami but failed miserably as they were hit with flying kunai and shuriken.


----------



## Burke (Apr 1, 2009)

Yakiyu stands with his static sword unsheathed. One last Otogakure ninja enters his area, and is struck down. As he does this, the darkness dies away. Light is once again restored within the group. "Hmm, it seems as if that was the one making the darkness jutsu." He said. Yakiyu then scanned the area and noticed that all of the enemy ninjas were either dead or dying. He could tell that Oni was having her fun, as she was ending the lives of the half dead ninja. He also noticed that one of the konoha chunin had perished in the fight as well. "Poor guy." He thought.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 2, 2009)

Oni called back her tendril from inside the Otonin's throat as the light returned to the area. Okami cut the throat of the last Otonin he was "playing" with. The two walked towards Yakiyu,"Yippee! We completed the mission!" Oni cheered, returning to her usual self.
"We don't know that yet, I don't think the Otonin would just let one survivor call to the Hokage about a simple ambush," Okami frankly replied.
"Well, it could've been a trap to bring the village's military, or maybe drive some of us away."
"Well, it failed miserably. Come on, we got to help that guy out."
"Okay!" Oni rushed to the wounded chunin and used her Tao Skin to fuse and patch up the wounds of the chunin,"I don't know if he's dead or not, but that should help heal up his wounds. I think we should hurry and bring him back to the village for further treatment."
"Good thinking, but what about the mission?"
"Good point..."


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2009)

Yakiyu nodded his head in agreement. "Although," He said, "The decision isn't up to us It's up to the mission leader." He gestured towards Dante. Yakiyu thought that it would benefit the mission more if they went on ahead. They werent sure if he was dead or not, and if he was alive, in his condition, he most likely wouldnt make the trip back, even with our fastest runners. Yakiyu watch as Oni tried to heal the possibly dead man.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Apr 4, 2009)

Tetsu looks around slowly. Dead otonin lay strewn around the small battle field. He twists his wrists inwards again, the two blades sliding back into his arms. He leans over and kicks a dead ninja roughly in the side, smirking slightly. He walks over to another dead ninja and takes out one of his posion coated kunais and drives it into the ninjas throught, then he stamps his foot down on the kunai, causing the handle to go completely through the throat leaving a hole in the back of the dead ninja's neck.


----------



## Cheena (Apr 10, 2009)

Zeru looked back at his squad and slowed down. It would be pretty stupid to go against a ninja of Minori's calibur all alone. All he needed to do was get a bit closer. Then he could tell where exactly Minori was hiding. His kekkei genkei needed much more training. He sighed and stopped for a moment taking a deep breath.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 10, 2009)

Dante walked over to the injured chuunin and examined him, he was seriously wounded and even if they made it back to the village in time there wasnt much chance he would survive, the ANBU member who also specialised as a medical ninja walked up to Dante and solemnly shook his head, "We carry on your mission as normal" Dante declared addressing the group of shinobi whilst crouching down by the chuunin on the brink of death, "He will die out here, there is nothing we can do" He explained as the chuunin started to drift out of conciousness "I am going to put him out of his misery so if any of you dont want to see this then I suggest you turn away", As Dante said this he drew a chakra blade and ended the suffering of the chuunin.

As he quickly considered all the events he realised something, the opponenets were weak, almost too weak to be powerful rouge ninjas who joined Otogakure, he noticed a bulge underneath the headband of on of the supposed sound shinobi, he cut off the headband to find a second headband with the symbol of the hidden cloud village on it, he showed all the other leaf ninja "So it seems the land of lightning are upto more than they are giving onto... We carry on the mission as planned but everyone be on guard, I mean it this time" Dante said seriously as the group started to mobilize again.


----------



## EPIC (Apr 10, 2009)

Okami turned away, while Oni watched Dante kill the chunin. "_But, we could've done something...._" the twins thought. They stood up and put on a more serious face that turned into surprise as Dante figured out that they killed Kumonin,"Shouldn't we report this to the Hokage? We just commited an act of war, if we don't report this immediately, all hell will break loose," Okami commented.
"Brother's right, like you said, Kumogakure is up to something..." Oni continued.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 11, 2009)

Dante bit his thumb and drew blood before whipping off some handsigns and summoning a small dragon, he tied a small scroll to the leg of the dragon and it flew away at great speed heading back towards Konohagakure, We rest here" explained Dante as the dragon became a small speck in the distance "We recover and rest, we wait for word from Lord Hokage. If he says carry on then we do so... Tommorrow" The Leaf Shinobi were all standing now in a small clearing where they would camp through the night "You two" Dante muttered pointing towards Oni and Sora "First watch" even without the darkness bringing jutsu it was still pitch black "Then myself and Tetsu. Rest up tommorrow we are either going to hell or going home..."


----------



## EPIC (Apr 12, 2009)

"Alright," Oni said she began to walk towards a tree until her brother threw their giant scroll at her, "Take that, there's something in it that might be useful," he said. Oni grabbed the scroll and tied it around her back,"Thanks, Bro," she said. She, then, jumped towards a bo rance in a tree and began to read the scroll. Meanwhile, Okami closed, but didn't go to sleep. He was still awake since he used his Tao power to sense any incoming presences.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2009)

Daisuke flipped around and was kicking inbetween the kunai's. If you didn't know it would look like he was kicking air, but he wasn't. "I think there're being controlled by chakra strings...we have to find Minori" he yelled out to his team.

Meanwhile

Minori looked on as they began to pick up on the pattern and even the general idea of how they worked. "Looks like they're picking up on my attack pattern, but it will take more than that on to the next step." Minori dispersed her clones and cut off her chakra strings sending the kunai cluttering to the ground. She stood up and walked by and tree and leaned on it she was beginning phase two of the training and decided they needed a little rest. "This will also give them the chance to attempt to find me too" she thought to herself.

(OOC: turned her color to dark red since she's in the woods making seem like her voice is muffled)


----------



## Cheena (Apr 14, 2009)

"Phew..." Zeru took a deep breath and wiped the sweat off of his face. He looked on as the kunai seemed to cease. He slowly sat down hoping this was a break. "With all the obstacles... it seemes impossible to reach her." His hand quickly clenched some of the cuts made from the kunai as they began to sting. He ripped off part of his shirt and tightly wrapped it around his worst injury. "We need a plan"


----------



## Burke (Apr 14, 2009)

The night was growing longer, Yakiyu sat on his knees on a cloth mat. He took off his sword in its sheath, and laid it down horizontally. He then took a bundle out of his pack and laid it down. Inside was a box containing various sharpening and cleaning tools. He continued by unsheathing his sword, and sharpening his blade with a small stone from the box. He was acting out the shikoza clan battle ritual. This ritual is performed after a battle to clean the sword of the enemys blood and to sharpen it for fights to come. Yakiyu then began to recite the rituals chant, "To protect and serve all who deserve, such is the shikoza's right. Never gone before our days, Shikoza live to fight. Never forgotten our sovereignty, those thoughts they are born into me. The blood of those that I slay, aided me in my fight this day." He continued to murmur this to himself as the sharpening and cleaning continued, well into the night.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Apr 21, 2009)

Terek looked at the arc before him and smiled, as he started to walk through he was stopped by a guard. "Hey! Who're you?" "My name is Terek, I'm a travelor and I know the procedure. I ask you if I can see the hokage and you have me wait over here" He walked to an orange bench near the guards office and sat down. "You then call for an escort to the hokage's office and I wait for them, am I right?" "Um, yeah, uh, hang on while I call an escort." The guard went into his office and prepped a messanger bird.


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2009)

Minori was rather proud that the where able to start dodgeing the kunai almost effortlessly. She leaned up against the tree and looked into the sky "It's bright out today" she said to herself. The sun rays shone brightly through the cracks that the trees leaves gave off. Minori began to think back to when she was at the academy and how she didn't as easy as they go it. Not to mention the exams here were much more humane than the ones in Kumo "Well my rest is over with...time for me to go on the offensive."
__________________________________________________________________________

Arumat walked queitly through the hallways with Miyako right behind him. Arumat didn't really want Miyako to come with him on this mission he thought he would end up being more of a liability then some help. That is until Arumat came up with the idea that this would test his loyalty to Lord Orochimaru. Some minutes passed until Arumat reached a dead end in the hallway. He put his hand up on the wall sending a small burst of chakra through it and the wall began to opening up into stairs. The sun rays came down underground light the rest of the way once they reached the surface their mission would offically begin.


----------



## EPIC (May 24, 2009)

Oni rolled out the scroll, searching for a technique that can help her in these situations. After a thousand words, she finallly found what she was looking,"Tao Art- The Eye of the Earth," it read,"Taopou-Dogan) The inner chung ki type ability to receive vibrations in your enviroment and pinpoint the source of them by softening the skin and heightening the senses." 
"Well, enhancing my senses might be tought, but it should take me a couple of minutes since I'm a level 5," she said as she began to go over the processes neded for such a task. After about 10 minutes, she could sense everything around her. Sensing this, Okami decided to finally try and fall asleep, which he was able to do after about 5 minutes. Oni, still testing out her newly learned ability, could hear Yakiyu's small chant,"How poetic..." she said. Suddenly, she could hearing the whistling of the wind, as if something was speeding through it, and feet tapping, it was the sound of ninja. But, thankfully, she it was close by, but she'll need to stay in high alert.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 24, 2009)

Miyako follows Arumat out of the underground hallways, slowly entering the real world, in all of it's horrible sunlit splendor. He shuts his eyes almost all the way, "Let's try to make quick work of this Arumat." He mutters wanting to be out of the light as soon as possible.

--------------------------------------------

Tetsu walks away from the group some. Sitting behind a few trees and bushes. He lays on the ground and looks up at the sky, as he does a single drop of rain falls from the sky and hits his forehead. "...great..." he mutters in his usual quiet tone.


----------



## Burke (May 29, 2009)

*Long hiatus, we need to speed things up!*

It was Mid-day the next day. Rain from the day before was still falling. Nonetheless the group of ninja were pressing on towards the heart of Otogakure. They had passed the edge of the Land of Fire hours ago, and were heading deeper into enemy territory. Yakiyu was holding an umbrella he removed from his pack, but unfortunately it was a sun umbrella and it was not helping much. He wished he had brought his rain jacket with him, noone was expecting a rainstorm to drift up from Amegakure. As he looked around he saw Okami walking along , and the raindrops seemed to avoid him as if deflected by some invisible force. 
"Show off." Yakiyu thought. Along side Okami was Oni, she seemed to not be deflecting raindrops, and was enjoying the rain, and at the site of her wet cloths, Yakiyu was enjoying it just as much as she was.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (May 29, 2009)

Tetsu walks next to Yakiyu, "...how much longer do you think it'll take to get there?" he asks in his average quiet and monotone voice. He coughs a little bit, bending his arms and fingers slowly so the metal joints he used to hold himself together wouldn't rust. He uses both of his hands to push his hair out of his face.


----------



## EPIC (May 30, 2009)

After a whole night of rest, the group had finally started moving. Okami was using his Tao Cloak, his own custom technique, to avoid getting wet and to look normal, just in case someone was following them, even though he didn't sense anybody. Oni, on the other hand, was enjoying herself, as she always does when she gets wet, letting her hair down so it can drip in the rain. "I feel like I should use my Tao Cloak on you, too?" Okami said. 
"Why?" Oni replied.
"I don't trust you..."
"What? I'm just enjoying the rain."
"Is it the rain or the fact that you're getting wet?"
"Aren't you enjoying that, too?" Oni said sleezily. Okami quickly blushed and turned away from her, Oni just simply chuckled.


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



((Blows dust off of RP. Hey can one of the bad guys use an earth technique? Thanks!))




   The group was going on about their walking. The rain had dissipated leaving behind scattered clouds, and small puddles. Yakiyu was walking along, and inspecting his sword as he usually did. A look on his face showed that he had some mixed emotions. "I'm pathetic," He thought, "It's been months since i unlocked the lightning technique. The earth technique should be next, but this sword hasn't 'seen' a skilled user yet, and I can't do anything about it." In frustration he sheathed his sword, then looked around in boredom. He wished _something_ would happen.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Uses shock treatment to revive the thread. It LIVES!!!




The rain had finally stopped, which made Oni a little upset, but she didn't really care. She looked at Okami with a sluttish glare in her eyes. Okami tried to ignore his sister's staring until he couldn't take it, "What?!" he asked furiously.
"Aren't you gonna dry me off?" Oni responded innocently.
"Can't you do that yourself?" 
"No..."
"Alright..." Okami raised his hand and was ready to thrust his Tao power onto Oni until she stopped his hand.
"I don't want you to do it that way..." she said with growing pervertedness in her voice, "I want you to do it with your body..."
Okami was just about to yell out loud until he remembered he was on a mission. He just backed away and continued walking, which reminded him of the dragon that was supposed to make it back. He used his Tao powers to see if anything had happened, but no signs. The small thing must still be on its way back.


----------

